# My treat of the week



## mudslingr

I used 1 3/4 bags of 90 today on this sweet job. No I didn't board it ! One living room, small hallway and a kitchen.
I taped the upstairs of this house a couple years ago and the owner decided to do the main floor because it just didn't look right compared to upstairs.
He and a friend hung it. They did a better job upstairs !:yes::no:
Anyway, one miracle coming up !:sweatdrop:


----------



## mudslingr

Couple more.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Actually, once you get the pre-fill and screws done the 1st time, it's business as usual, Till it comes to sanding time. Then you start bitching again,"why ta f**k did they do this....


----------



## moore

That wont be fun...no,.. but I have seen worse .. diy:furious:

h/o always say the hanging Is the easy part .
:whistling2:I'm on a addition with bastard butts that make those look beveled ..
feeling your pain.


----------



## fr8train

A motto to live by: Sure, you can hang it, if you can afford it.


----------



## cdwoodcox

All I see is numerous inevitable cracks.


----------



## carpentaper

the sad thing is that doesn't look anywhere near as bad as some of the turds i polished in the last few months. at least they were not afraid to use screws. i have actually rescrewed jobs before. not for free though.


----------



## cazna

What?? Is that bad board??? :jester: Yeah its not nice but i get my fair share of that, I gave up trying to correct the hangers, Its all work and money so i just sort it and keep a happy face. Then i get some more to fix :whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

Crazy isn't it, it takes 3 times longer to measure and cut 3 small pieces than to measure and cut 1 whole piece, and the good old turd polisher doesn't charge as much to finish it.


----------



## DSJOHN

Like the HO that butchers 16 sheets with his wife and says " ya dont you get like .25 cents a ft to finish,I calculated around $200 to finish,can you do that?


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr.

hey man its more footage than we've seen this month!


----------



## mudslingr

cdwoodcox said:


> All I see is numerous inevitable cracks.


 Gonna keep my fingers crossed !



carpentaper said:


> the sad thing is that doesn't look anywhere near as bad as some of the turds i polished in the last few months. at least they were not afraid to use screws. i have actually rescrewed jobs before. not for free though.


I actually spent 2½ hours re-screwing. Unfortunately couldn't help out the butts too much cause most just weren't close enough to catch a stud.



cazna said:


> What?? Is that bad board???


Bad board,good board gone bad and old board that got worse.



Kiwiman said:


> Crazy isn't it, it takes 3 times longer to measure and cut 3 small pieces than to measure and cut 1 whole piece, and the good old turd polisher doesn't charge as much to finish it.


I love a challenge but just don't care for them too often !:blink:



DSJOHN said:


> I calculated around $200 to finish,can you do that?


Multiplied by 4 and away we go ! And that's being nice to the HO !:yes:


----------



## moore

Is that gold bond certainteed rock as bad up there as it is here?
The factory butts are awful here.. loose paper.
The board crumbles If you look at it wrong. But here It's cheap, 
So I have to deal with alot of it.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> Is that gold bond certainteed rock as bad up there as it is here?
> The factory butts are awful here.. loose paper.
> The board crumbles If you look at it wrong. But here It's cheap,
> So I have to deal with alot of it.:yes:


ill answer that

I would say the 2 main brands are CGC, which is a sister company of USG drywall in the states.

Then there is west roc, guessing there's a American parent company, their drywall is called west roc well the muds are called pro-roc

Tried to google who's the parent company but I can't find out who, maybe someone on here knows

Then there's gypsum x, it's garbage:yes:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> ill answer that
> 
> I would say the 2 main brands are CGC, which is a sister company of USG drywall in the states.
> 
> Then there is west roc, guessing there's a American parent company, their drywall is called west roc well the muds are called pro-roc
> 
> Tried to google who's the parent company but I can't find out who, maybe someone on here knows
> 
> Then there's gypsum x, it's garbage:yes:


gypsum x grid marks ,, that's the garbage I deal with .. It's been like forever ,,change the blades on the cutters N/G ,,put some glue in the slurry , do something please! The prep on this garbage board cost N/G nothing,,but I Lose money to make a wallboard manufacture look good . like I don't have enough of [ let the next guy fix it ] headache . Gypsum x sucks,, they can throw it back In the quarry as far as I care .I'M tired of ving butts and treating the board like it's a piece of paper. :furious:


----------



## drywall guy158

let the finish guy get it ! i get real sick of hearing that:furious:

i feal your pain!:wheelchair:

those sky walker stilts look new. i'm shure you'll have them broke in by the time you get done just doing your prefill.


----------



## chris

moore said:


> gypsum x grid marks ,, that's the garbage I deal with .. It's been like forever ,,change the blades on the cutters N/G ,,put some glue in the slurry , do something please! The prep on this garbage board cost N/G nothing,,but I Lose money to make a wallboard manufacture look good . like I don't have enough of [ let the next guy fix it ] headache . Gypsum x sucks,, they can throw it back In the quarry as far as I care .I'M tired of ving butts and treating the board like it's a piece of paper. :furious:


1/2" board has been bad for a while:yes:go 5/8


----------



## carpentaper

*rescrewing homeowner jobs*

this is really not something i like to do at all. i have already put screws through two water lines in my short career. one was my mistake. first sheet of the day. i even saw the pipe and marked it out on the sheet but just got going on automatic and screwed it. the other was hanging res bar on an old plaster ceiling and i was trying to find the joist. i was using a two inch screw to test and there was a pipe laying on the lathe right next to the joist. not tacked into the middle of the joist where it should be. now i always check for joists/studs with a nail. it's a little slower but it's cheap insurance. you NEVER know whats behind those old walls. or new ones for that matter.


----------



## E.K Taper

Mudslingr my heart goes out to you man! You must've felt like crying when you walked in and saw that! In fact, I'm almost crying for you
Did a large job like that myself recently, spent a shift and a half rescrewing:furious:
we're tapers, not magicians
Good luck with it mate


----------



## msd

you have stepped into the world of royalty we will call you sirfixalot.


----------



## mudslingr

2buckcanuck said:


> Actually, once you get the pre-fill and screws done the 1st time, it's business as usual, Till it comes to sanding time. Then you start bitching again,"why ta f**k did they do this....


You're right. Just sucks when you have to spend half a day carefully building walls with quickset.:blink: But I managed to pull it off ! Now I'm fighting the weather. Too humid,too damp,too humid... 

No matter how small a job sometimes you just can't win !


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

Well, at least there wasn't any rock to scrap out. It looks as if they used every piece of scrap somewhere.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

When I give a price on a job and they say "what if I hang it" I say "the price stays the same".


----------



## gazman

P.A. ROCKER said:


> When I give a price on a job and they say "what if I hang it" I say "the price stays the same".


Ooh yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

2buckcanuck said:


> Actually, once you get the pre-fill and screws done the 1st time, it's business as usual, Till it comes to sanding time. Then you start bitching again,"why ta f**k did they do this....


I use to be like that but you know what now I don't care and just sand out and touch the place up saves on stress and there is not anyhting to do about it but fix it anyway


----------



## chris

looks like I get stuck in another stairway


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> looks like I get stuck in another stairway


Dude, I don't want to sound like a mother but.......

You got a plank on the guard rail, and I'm guessing there's stairs below. Maybe it's b/c I just got off a job where a guy got killed, but I think you could do a bit bitter set up than that, that won't kill you.

Trust me, 2Bjr would go out on that, he has no fear, but I won't let him. I always throw plenty of planks down with plywood on them (and the safety dudes still bitch)

You got family don't you:yes:


----------



## chris

2buckcanuck said:


> Dude, I don't want to sound like a mother but.......
> 
> You got a plank on the guard rail, and I'm guessing there's stairs below. Maybe it's b/c I just got off a job where a guy got killed, but I think you could do a bit bitter set up than that, that won't kill you.
> 
> Trust me, 2Bjr would go out on that, he has no fear, but I won't let him. I always throw plenty of planks down with plywood on them (and the safety dudes still bitch)
> 
> You got family don't you:yes:


dont worry I tie off,its not on guardrail,its on framing for hand railing wall. Real sturdy setup just tall


----------



## Mudstar

OMG 2buck submission is a bitch I bet and I hope they use lube for you my friend.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudstar said:


> OMG 2buck submission is a bitch I bet and I hope they use lube for you my friend.


Holy mud star, learn to use a comma,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and no lube for me, the older you get, the harder it is to bend over

Yes, when there's something simplistic, we all fire a plank out on a ladder. But in my opinion, there's enough work out in that area (in pic) to warrant a half decent set up. A 2x6 nailed into a wall, (with a upright 2x4 support) a few planks and a sheet of plywood make all the difference in the world.

We tend to push those area's 1st, rather than doing them later. When ever we start a new house, I set up any scaffold builds 1st, well 2Bjr sets up, and begins pre-filling..... but to each their own.

And yes mudstar, we both know what the MOL is like in Ontario, they think their the shining light to the rest of the world in safety standards. Their all about protecting me from me. Ill admit I'm a bit of a chicken sh1t when it comes to heights. But I will send no man out on something I will not go out on. Once my fat arse has checked out any scaffold system I have built, then it's safe for 2buckjr's skinny little arse.

No mans going to die on my watch:thumbsup: just common sense man:yes:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Holy mud star, learn to use a comma,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and no lube for me, the older you get, the harder it is to bend over
> 
> Yes, when there's something simplistic, we all fire a plank out on a ladder. But in my opinion, there's enough work out in that area (in pic) to warrant a half decent set up. A 2x6 nailed into a wall, (with a upright 2x4 support) a few planks and a sheet of plywood make all the difference in the world.
> 
> We tend to push those area's 1st, rather than doing them later. When ever we start a new house, I set up any scaffold builds 1st, well 2Bjr sets up, and begins pre-filling..... but to each their own.
> 
> And yes mudstar, we both know what the MOL is like in Ontario, they think their the shining light to the rest of the world in safety standards. Their all about protecting me from me. Ill admit I'm a bit of a chicken sh1t when it comes to heights. But I will send no man out on something I will not go out on. Once my fat arse has checked out any scaffold system I have built, then it's safe for 2buckjr's skinny little arse.
> 
> No mans going to die on my watch:thumbsup: just common sense man:yes:


Yeah ,,,, Mr. '' hey let's put the lift on 2 bakers scaffold,,and use a big rock as a counter weight '' {SMILE}:thumbsup:


----------



## moore

chris said:


> looks like I get stuck in another stairway


2 Walk planks,,2 ladders,, and 2 good benches ... Just take it slow:yes:..
however you do it Chris ,,stay safe.. :thumbsup:,,,but you know that..:yes:

bench's on platform ,plank-bench to ladder-within hands reach.


----------



## mudslingr

chris said:


> looks like I get stuck in another stairway


Been thinking of ordering one of those aluminum planks from Menard's. Not sure if they are legal here though. Any idea what the weight rating is on them chris ?


----------



## moore

​  ​


----------



## Toddr

mudslingr said:


> Been thinking of ordering one of those aluminum planks from Menard's. Not sure if they are legal here though. Any idea what the weight rating is on them chris ?


They are legal here.And i'm almost positive there rated just over 600pnds.Handy they are..Maybe somebody else has the weight specs..Cheers


----------



## 2buckcanuck

mudslingr said:


> Been thinking of ordering one of those aluminum planks from Menard's. Not sure if they are legal here though. Any idea what the weight rating is on them chris ?


Mine holds me Sir mudslingr, so it should be good for you. I like them, would like to get a second one to be honest. Safety guys have seen them on our sites, got no ticket so I guess their legal


----------



## moore

mudslingr said:


> Been thinking of ordering one of those aluminum planks from Menard's. Not sure if they are legal here though. Any idea what the weight rating is on them chris ?


Don't worry big guy . There tough ..I have 2 8ftrs extend to 14' ..they both have been through hell and back . Still good as new ,,250 lbs for the 8'
they [werner] have the 10' extends 16' not sure the weight ,,but must be 350lbs or better.... tough planks .. that's for sure..The one in Chris's pic looks like the longest Werner makes 10'


----------



## mudslingr

Thanks guys ! I guess I'm getting one !:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> Yeah ,,,, Mr. '' hey let's put the lift on 2 bakers scaffold,,and use a big rock as a counter weight '' {SMILE}:thumbsup:


WHAT???????? ,,,looks perfectly safe to me:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> WHAT???????? ,,,looks perfectly safe to me:whistling2::whistling2:


LEANIN a little to the right ,,but i,m sure your use to that.. Allison said she likes that way..


----------



## chris

mudslingr said:


> Been thinking of ordering one of those aluminum planks from Menard's. Not sure if they are legal here though. Any idea what the weight rating is on them chris ?


 Ive seen 2 hangers and a 4by 12 5/8 on one,great planks. Watch yur fingers tho:yes:


----------



## moore

mudslingr said:


> Thanks guys ! I guess I'm getting one !:yes:


Had this one for 15 years ,,I think maybe longer. Chris Is right .. watch the fingers. inch: The lock serves it's purpose yes,,but can be a pain In the ass at times.


----------



## moore

This addition was framed in 1996 ,,now It's ready for rock ...
wanna talk about wood shrinkage / warping???:whistling2: .. All the rock in the floor ,sh!t in the way ,, Idiot g/c ,, but when I saw that ultra light [never used it before] I stopped bitching ,,and told him I'll do It.


----------



## chris

Feel for ya,done a couple like that in my time. I remember using hatchet to chip the birdsht off wall studs


----------



## Checkers

*The most Ultra I have ever put on in the shortest amount of time, ever.*













Can you boys see this lap mark from over there? lol


----------



## Justa Hick

mudslingr said:


> Couple more.


The last pic looks like they hung the sheets "with" instead of perpendicular to the rafters. Board will sag when hung like that. I have had double layer 5/8 sag after spraying. If that is half inch board it cant take 24" spacing. ( maybe if it is ceiling 1/2 inch.) Dry it fast second coat thru spray texture or its gonna sag.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Here's our treat of the week Sir Mudslingr, started it yesterday. I was going to take pics before we started prefilling, but forgot to. It's around 12,000sq ft with four cathedrals, and on the lake, 20 minutes from my home. Notice how the drywall is installed perfect to accept paper bead on the ceilings, and bullnose on the walls. But were pissed though, the drywallers missed pulling a missed screw. So hard to find good help these days.:furious:

(Garage is a tape and a coat, so no stagger for the butts)


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Some more, think I'm just posting b/c I like the property, The house is typical for what we do.

The forest shot is from their back window, the lake is just beyond the last tree.

And the lake shot is for Cazna, see the pretty colour of our lake Cazna, Detroit city likes to flush their toilets in it, so it's a lovely shade of brown


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> Some more, think I'm just posting b/c I like the property, The house is typical for what we do.
> 
> The forest shot is from their back window, the lake is just beyond the last tree.
> 
> And the lake shot is for Cazna, see the pretty colour of our lake Cazna, Detroit city likes to flush their toilets in it, so it's a lovely shade of brown


Thats a lake??? it looks about the size of our ocean!!!


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> Thats a lake??? it looks about the size of our ocean!!!


 
Those lakes are massive, One could swallow our whole country 

Yuck colour though, You would have seen many of our lakes from those travel guides i sent you, Hey, we have that tyvek building wrap as well, And our GIB branded paper metal beads are made in canada.

Im just wondering if you prefill all your seams, I taped some yesterday, I didnt prefill and i zookad some sheetrock taping, Just tape and wipe, no backfill, Its warm and sunny here, Prob 20 degrees, I went back today to maybe box it, I looked at and thought sweet, its dry, But then pushed my fingernail into the sheet seam on the papertape, It was soft, So i cut into it, Its soft alright, like a paste, The paper and mud either side of the paper is dry as a bone so it looks and feels dry, Any wonder that sh!t caught me out, I only used it cause i had a few boxes left i wanted to get rid of.

I best stick to hotmud taping, Or im in trouble.


----------



## gazman

Looks alright 2Buck. Is that the builders idea of clean?:whistling2:
We just did a house about that size no cathedrals tho. It took three of us 54 Hours from start to finish. How long will that one keep you going for?


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Looks alright 2Buck. Is that the builders idea of clean?:whistling2:
> We just did a house about that size no cathedrals tho. It took three of us 54 Hours from start to finish. How long will that one keep you going for?


I wanna take a shot! 2buck and jr.. 5 days.


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> I wanna take a shot! 2buck and jr.. 5 days.


Ours included hanging as well Moore.:yes:


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Ours included hanging as well Moore.:yes:


Thats hotmuds for ya, No [email protected] about, Fast time gaz, With your rock hard CSRs she,ll be right :thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

Nice one 2buck ! I love those wide open jobs. Kinda looks like an average cottage around here. Almost ! Those lakeside shacks are almost always 10k sq or larger. Nice to see we're doing the same kinda thing around the province.

Too bad about the water though.


----------



## mudslingr

gazman said:


> Looks alright 2Buck. Is that the builders idea of clean?:whistling2:
> We just did a house about that size no cathedrals tho. It took three of us 54 Hours from start to finish. How long will that one keep you going for?


Would take me 9-11 days on my own so I'll guess 2buck and jr in 7-9 days.


----------



## mudslingr

gazman said:


> Ours included hanging as well Moore.:yes:


How long did it take for the 3 of you just to hang 12,000sq ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

mudslingr said:


> Would take me 9-11 days on my own so I'll guess 2buck and jr in 7-9 days.


bingo:thumbup:

most of the shacks were doing take us 7 to 9 days, average work day is 6 to 7 hours. Today, we got to work at 11:00:whistling2:, Talked to the bricky well we ate our breakfast for a hour. At 12:00 started working, put all the angle tapes on today, then the bullnose they forgot to send and the no-coat on the cathedrals...... but, hockey game on tonight, had to pack it in at 6:30

This shack might kill us near the end, it's all painted ceilings:blink:


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Ours included hanging as well Moore.:yes:


Well now!! That's A rollin!!:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> Looks alright 2Buck. Is that the builders idea of clean?:whistling2:
> We just did a house about that size no cathedrals tho. It took three of us 54 Hours from start to finish. How long will that one keep you going for?


Are you talking man hours or what, I'm assuming here that's 3 mates working 54 hours each, which is 162 man hours.

The DWC supplies a scrap out guy, they came today

But, from what I have seen in your pics gazman, you guys glue your drywall, don't forget we have 10,000 screws to contend with. scaffold work is time consuming. We have bullnose to install and over 300 ln ft of no-coat.

My days of run and gun are over, When working for the DWC's, you gun to be the number one guy. Which means don't get sent back to FIX something, and I haven't in over 10 years. And if you become the number one guy, you get to follow the best rockers, get the bigger shacks, and if there's work in the winter, you will get it.

I use to be all about the production, but you lived the life of a gypsy, travailing to where the booms were, taking on the big jobs and running a crew of guys. But it seemed like my ex and the government were benefiting from all the work I was doing, more than I was.

So at age 40, I was piss on it, I got work with a local DWC, and pushed quality instead. The machines bring you speed, which to me, gives you more time to polish up your work. I'm almost 50, but I still make a lot of young bucks look bad. So to me now, it's about doing things right now.

But I half to admit though, if I bump into a crew of hot shot young tapers who think their good. I will go to 2bjr....... lets smoke them

Hope you enjoyed my life story gazman:whistling2:


----------



## moore

That looks freakin cold !!


----------



## moore

Did the hangers leave a 1/4 clearance around those beams 2buck?

That's N/G grid marks rock.. right? 
N/G also makes Pro rock and tuff rock ..both are junk !! High shoulders plus the field has deep ripples..:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> Did the hangers leave a 1/4 clearance around those beams 2buck?
> 
> That's N/G grid marks rock.. right?
> N/G also makes Pro rock and tuff rock ..both are junk !! High shoulders plus the field has deep ripples..:yes:


Flat beads on the horizontals, bullnose on the uprights

It's a style they like to do around here, But they usually do that when the ceilings get sprayed. Thought they might go total bullnose all the way through, but thats what the H.O. wants.

Most of the times our rock is sheet rock or cgc, which is kind of usg (sister co.) Think this was mostly sheet rock.

But from what I hear, each plant is a bit different from each other, I remember one guy stating that cgc board was [email protected] in Quebec (frenchmen:whistling2 yet Ontario it was good. So I guess it can vary state to state, country to country.

But odd you ask, I was looking up at the ceilings today, thinking, what type of rock is that, but my flat tapes were hiding the labels. it wasn't cd board............


----------



## gazman

mudslingr said:


> How long did it take for the 3 of you just to hang 12,000sq ?


3 Men 24 hours (72 man hours) Steel frame and glue.


----------



## gazman

2buckcanuck said:


> Are you talking man hours or what, I'm assuming here that's 3 mates working 54 hours each, which is 162 man hours.
> 
> That correct 2Buck.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Those lakes are massive, One could swallow our whole country
> 
> Yuck colour though, You would have seen many of our lakes from those travel guides i sent you, Hey, we have that tyvek building wrap as well, And our GIB branded paper metal beads are made in canada.
> 
> Im just wondering if you prefill all your seams, I taped some yesterday, I didnt prefill and i zookad some sheetrock taping, Just tape and wipe, no backfill, Its warm and sunny here, Prob 20 degrees, I went back today to maybe box it, I looked at and thought sweet, its dry, But then pushed my fingernail into the sheet seam on the papertape, It was soft, So i cut into it, Its soft alright, like a paste, The paper and mud either side of the paper is dry as a bone so it looks and feels dry, Any wonder that sh!t caught me out, I only used it cause i had a few boxes left i wanted to get rid of.
> 
> I best stick to hotmud taping, Or im in trouble.


It depends on the house with the prefill

The big fancy stuff yes, The dwc is more worried about keeping the builder happy, speed is secondary, we get paid extra and so forth so....

I prefill and do the screws the 1st day, our drywallers use nails (b/c they supply) So I'm more worried about getting a coat on the nails in the angles. Also in the lager houses, it's more of a set up day, scaffold set ups, planks ready to go in stair wells and so forth on the 1st day. And you have seen all the screws we half to deal with, I like to push the screws, even get them sanded out before final sand day if I can. My system is sorta strange to some (most actually) They think were slow out of the gate, then their WTF your done..... screws are time consuming, get them out of the way is my opinion

And your case cazna, I know you like the fiba what ever tape. ( we use what is given to us) but if you have more paper tape to burn off, try prefilling with the hot mud on all your joints, then tape it with the AP. The mud dries faster that way. Not saying the hotmud dries it faster, just your using less AP mud. Something to think about there sheep shagger


----------



## cazna

Its easier for me to prefill big gaps with hotmud, then get out the homax and get on with taping with hotmud, then zooka AP the angles, And box up the seams AP, I dont get caught out that way and i can just get on with it, Yeah taping zooka is fast but i loose any gain with the waiting, and its a risk, So there is no point for me to spend money on fuel etc just for a day prefill when the same fuel money spent i can tape.
one day my balls will grow big enough or i will be silly enough to hotmud zooka, But honestly, its dam surprising how much you can do with a homax, Ask gaz, Thats his weapon of choice.


----------



## gazman

cazna said:


> But honestly, its dam surprising how much you can do with a homax, Ask gaz, Thats his weapon of choice.


Yes Caz the Homax is a very handy weapon. Yesterday I ran four rolls of tape ( 250 foot) on seams with hot mud in 45min.:thumbsup:
I have an Apla Zooka that has a real nice layer of dust on it.:yes:


----------



## moore

All the rock Is downstairs :furious:

The stairwell Is tight!
All the rock Is sitting directly on the concrete floor :furious:
I don't know why I do this to myself :blink: I have 2 new homes ready for rock next week [ranchers] ,,but I had a window .. When the h/o called last week and said the rocks here ..We heard about you we want you to do it..What do ya say to that?? Never asked for a price. Other subs told me ''don't worry bout the money'' ....So ...I took It.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Way to go Moore,,,, those are the kinda problems you WANT to have,,,, not the "I wish I had something to do" problem.

Now get back to work !!!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

That sucks having to lug the rock up stairs:furious:

Oh, and I miss read your last post, and noticed you had beams in this job your doing.

The builder said the beams will shrink a x amount over time, and for us not to do anything around them. They were going to do something fancy to them yet. I think their pine, not sure how much they shrink, me dumb caveman when it comes to wood so......:whistling2:

Looks like your stuck working all weekend now,,,, to get er done, eh':thumbsup:


----------



## moore

''Looks like your stuck working all weekend now,,,, to get er done, eh':thumbsup:''

I told the hangers what I had here...They said ,,,,yeah ,,were real busy right now! ,,,,,Anyone ever heard of '' Taking the **** with the gravy''


It's funny how that works .


----------



## gotmud

*Plaster repair*

OK guys went and looked at this job today . Water damage from roof leak. This is all old school plaster work that was done by hand.

I have to match it to the existing , any ideas or opinions? Trim-tex any thoughts ? 

I do have some ideas but wanted some ideas from you guys too:thumbsup:


----------



## gotmud

Here is a better pic to see the overall repair area


----------



## chris

gotmud said:


> Here is a better pic to see the overall repair area


oil base pre prime:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Being a drywaller,,,, (see I really don't anything else,cept painting, and that don't count) I'd PM DsJohn and ask him about it. He really is the plaster king.:yes:


----------



## gotmud

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Being a drywaller,,,, (see I really don't anything else,cept painting, and that don't count) I'd PM DsJohn and ask him about it. He really is the plaster king.:yes:


Thanks Capt , I will do that. Im thinking some drywall layering and some trim-tex bead will match it up after Icut out the damage area, but wanted more than just my thoughts on it


----------



## SlimPickins

gotmud said:


> Thanks Capt , I will do that. Im thinking some drywall layering and some trim-tex bead will match it up after Icut out the damage area, but wanted more than just my thoughts on it


Yeah, that's what I was thinking too....lots of L-bead, and maybe a piece of bullnose for the 1/4 round. You. have. fun. with. that!

I'm heading up to start a timber-frame deal tomorrow.....middle of nowhere, beams galore, air-tight drywall assembly, and gobs of details. Oh, and 22 ft. tall :thumbsup::no:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

gazman said:


> 3 Men 24 hours (72 man hours) Steel frame and glue.


 Thats 3.5 sheets an hour. Ouch.


----------



## moore

*H/O*

Never let the H/O hang rock :blink:


----------



## wnybassman

moore said:


> Never let the H/O hang rock :blink:


And they always say "hanging is easy, but I don't like to finish".


----------



## moore

Gets better..:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Ya got to abmit,,,, they did draw neat looking little pencil lines, before they cut the boxes all wrong !!!!:yes:


----------



## gotmud

moore said:


> Gets better..:yes:


Yep looks all too familiar Moore, "hanging is easy" lol


----------



## moore

All joints will be covered with 1x6 pine. I spotted the screws ..that's it. They started popping when I loaded tuco..


----------



## moore

Someone didn't want a closet ..


----------



## screwyardwork

Hope you made them pay the price.At least they didn't try their hand at taping.


----------



## chris

moore said:


> Someone didn't want a closet ..


 that looks alot like tool work (box)


----------



## moore

chris said:


> that looks alot like tool work (box)


Nope... hand finish.. 20 min... but give me a little more time  soon enough I'll post a pic of my box work..Just be easy with me ..I'M a virgin ya know....


----------



## 2buckcanuck

House on the lake finished off today..... except...... I got to go back for the garage, gives me something to do, well 2bjr takes the day off, so it will be a peaceful day tomorrow. I'm one of those that is at a loss if I have a day off so.......

Pics taken with 2bjr cell phone, so a lot of them turned out blurry

1st one is the living room

2nd one I took as I was just going up stairs to sand it, it's bullnose bead and those access doors, there were 4 of those that had to be finished on the inside,they sloped to the floor. Whole house is painted ceilings.

3rd pic is JR saying hi to everyone on DWT, That's how us Canucks greet each other, try it if you ever visit here:whistling2:

4th pic is for Moore, 2bjr says beat that one...... he likes doing stuff like that


----------



## 2buckcanuck

few more

Last pic is of me trying to fit into a tiny closet, I made it:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> few more
> 
> Last pic is of me trying to fit into a tiny closet, I made it:yes:


:laughing:

I love tiny closets! :no:


----------



## mudslingr

2buckcanuck said:


> few more
> 
> Last pic is of me trying to fit into a tiny closet, I made it:yes:


Why tf do they make these so damn small ? Sometimes I have to stab the screw into the back corner while it's on the gun and straighten it out before screwing.:furious: I hate designers.


----------



## mudslingr

moore said:


> All joints will be covered with 1x6 pine. I spotted the screws ..that's it. They started popping when I loaded tuco..


If you're spotting the screws shouldn't the joints need a tape coat at least ?


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> 3rd pic is JR saying hi to everyone on DWT, That's how us Canucks greet each other, try it if you ever visit here:whistling2:


And hello 2bjr from everyone at DWT


----------



## chris

your guys work looks very sharp:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> Yes Caz the Homax is a very handy weapon. Yesterday I ran four rolls of tape ( 250 foot) on seams with hot mud in 45min.:thumbsup:
> I have an Apla Zooka that has a real nice layer of dust on it.:yes:


 Thats pretty good going i would say If i can match that with my 1 that i ordered i will b 1 happy taper in winter:thumbup:


----------



## moore

Best I can do for ya 2bjr.......This week.
I do like that ladder bench trick:yes:...I never seen that one before. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hey !! Redcid .. look at that mud I dropped ..


----------



## sdrdrywall

moore said:


> Best I can do for ya 2bjr.......This week.
> I do like that ladder bench trick:yes:...I never seen that one before. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Hey !! Redcid .. look at that mud I dropped ..


you sloppy bas***d better get out your mop:jester:


----------



## moore

mudslingr said:


> If you're spotting the screws shouldn't the joints need a tape coat at least ?


I did what the h/o asked.. above that's a screened in porch ..did the same on that ceiling..A first for me ,,but easy money. This home was for a retired couple..mid 60s .. nice people. There dream retirement home,and right before there final inspection he's diagnosed with phase 5 lung cancer. aint that a bitch??


----------



## fr8train

This is our TotW, note this is 2 different job sites. Enjoy...

https://picasaweb.google.com/108428194459667195597/TreatOfTheWeekOct252011?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## moore

moore said:


> All joints will be covered with 1x6 pine. I spotted the screws ..that's it. They started popping when I loaded tuco..


Went back for some changes in bath. The porches look good. I think.


----------



## E.K Taper

moore said:


> Best I can do for ya 2bjr.......This week.
> I do like that ladder bench trick:yes:...I never seen that one before. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Hey !! Redcid .. look at that mud I dropped ..


 Get those 'dropcloths' down, man!!


----------



## E.K Taper

2buckcanuck said:


> few more
> 
> Last pic is of me trying to fit into a tiny closet, I made it:yes:


 So I take it you're 'out the closet' now ?:yes:


----------



## moore

E.K Taper said:


> Get those 'dropcloths' down, man!!


As Phil Sansone would say,,,
It's not a long way up...but it's an AWFUL long way down!:yes:

http://philsansonedrywall.com/


----------



## E.K Taper

he seems quite a character! Mr Drywall himself!:jester:


----------



## moore

He's a genius !!!


----------



## SlimPickins

I'm on a cut-up son-uvva-beatch...5000 ft., 2000 of which is a double layer lid, 1000 ft. of which gets green glue squirted all over the back. Every doorway into every room is at an angle, as are all the doorways into all the closets. The photos indicate two of about 30 pieces that look like this () and one of the (few) big sheets with green glue. I think I might have underbid the hanging :laughing:


----------



## fr8train

Slim, instead of just making squigglies all over the place, you should just write your name everywhere. Think of it like detention LOl


----------



## SlimPickins

fr8train said:


> Slim, instead of just making squigglies all over the place, you should just write your name everywhere. Think of it like detention LOl


I was going to write a big "Drywall Talk" on there....but I was feeling a little f*&%ing cranky today :lol:


----------



## fr8train

Our current treat. Bad board with high shoulders. We did most of the sanding today, going back to finish up tomorrow, then on to the next one. :thumbsup:

https://picasaweb.google.com/108428...&authkey=Gv1sRgCJC-9rLutcm0DA&feat=directlink

Sorry about the pic quality, I don't know why they came out so pixelated. Taken with a 5 MP cam on my phone, usually takes very nice pics.


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> Our current treat. Bad board with high shoulders. We did most of the sanding today, going back to finish up tomorrow, then on to the next one. :thumbsup:
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/108428...&authkey=Gv1sRgCJC-9rLutcm0DA&feat=directlink
> 
> Sorry about the pic quality, I don't know why they came out so pixelated. Taken with a 5 MP cam on my phone, usually takes very nice pics.


Welcome to my world ..That's every other job for me. Pro rock..National G..??? ...those can lights can really screw up the seam too..Throw a 12er up there and see what happens ..... Is that a ..Do it best.. 8'' knife


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> Is that a ..Do it best.. 8'' knife


 Pro Roc
Harbor Freight 10". $4.99 Believe it or not it's a good knife.


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Pro Roc
> Harbor Freight 10". $4.99 Believe it or not it's a good knife.


Not knockin ya knifes PA.. I use the do it best knifes . Don't care for them much ,but there plentiful here. MINTCRAFT is my blade..:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm824YYUS http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm824YYUS


moore said:


> Not knockin ya knifes PA.. I use the do it best knifes . Don't care for them much ,but there plentiful here. MINTCRAFT is my blade..:yes:


I use Marshalltown broad knives and Hyde US made 4's & 6's to coat. The H F is used to check for flatness. I only use US knives to coat. I'd 

use a Canuck knife too if they were avaliable.


----------



## moore

That PRO-ROCK is junk every time .... n/g certianteed ,,temple inland rock even worse ..high shoulders and heavy ripples on white side...Maybe Edwoodcox is on to something ...Maybe someone who KNOWS sheetrock should go to the factory and show them how to make the f/n chit RIGHT!!
I'm tired of losing money fixing the garbage .


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

We had a Certainteed rep out. Their gonna pay some labor costs. Don't know how much but I'm pushing for $500. Ya gotta keep 'em in line, make calls and complain about their poor quality. Get them on site. 
Our outfit burns up a good bit board and is a good account. 
You tell them to make it right or you're going elsewhere. Make them compete. :yes:


----------



## Final touch drywall

We have been using certainteed for some time now & have not had 1 problem yet.My hangers love the stuff,it snaps very good.There mold tough is the best I have seen in some time with nice recess to fill,not the small crap recess lafarge has.
Finishing Pro-Roc is a breeze with mesh:whistling2: very nice recess.

Hey slim,creating circles with glue creates air pockets behind the board & can create issues down the rd.I believe all that glue is over kill.IMO


----------



## SlimPickins

Final touch drywall said:


> Hey slim,creating circles with glue creates air pockets behind the board & can create issues down the rd.I believe all that glue is over kill.IMO


That's the desired effect with this material...it's a soundproofing product, more similar to whipped cream than regular adhesive. It flattens out into a thin membrane, but never sets like regular glue. It stays active and acts like a microscopic shock absorber between layers of sheetrock.

I do see your point about an enclosed area. I had circles on the sheets where the can lights were located. Saved me pre-cutting all the lights (at least 4 in every room, with the regular 73 in the kitchen:laughing, or having discs covered with gack all over the place. In this case, once the can was routered out, there would be an escape route for air.


----------



## CatD7

SlimPickins said:


> I'm on a cut-up son-uvva-beatch...5000 ft., 2000 of which is a double layer lid, 1000 ft. of which gets green glue squirted all over the back. Every doorway into every room is at an angle, as are all the doorways into all the closets. The photos indicate two of about 30 pieces that look like this () and one of the (few) big sheets with green glue. I think I might have underbid the hanging :laughing:


 

Looks like you got Ron Jeremy working for you.


----------



## SlimPickins

CatD7 said:


> Looks like you got Ron Jeremy working for you.


..........took me a second.........


----------



## moore

I'm not turning nothing down..


----------



## CatD7

Actually, that's not so bad. I've seen a lot of jobs worse than that. I hung things ALMOST that bad when I was green. Price accordingly and dont guarantee agaisnt cracking!


----------



## moore

CatD7 said:


> Actually, that's not so bad. I've seen a lot of jobs worse than that. I hung things ALMOST that bad when I was green. Price accordingly and dont guarantee agaisnt cracking!


well I'M not green bulldozer ...AND I don't worry much about cracks ..
I use paper :tt2::tt2::tt2::tt2:


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> I'm not turning nothing down..


Shoot man, after this last job that looks like graaaaaavy!


----------



## CatD7

moore said:


> well I'M not green bulldozer ...AND I don't worry much about cracks ..
> I use paper :tt2::tt2::tt2::tt2:


 

I don't worry about cracks either. I use mesh!


----------



## moore

h/os:blink: They ripped the vinyl off the ceiling ,but left all 2000 roofing nails sticking out 1/4 '' The 1bys are are nailed up with 16p .....

I fixed it...... When I got there this morning I couldn't see the floor ...I don't care for h/o....I really don't..


----------



## gazman

I cant believe that they still use 1bys. If that were here it would be steel battens or furring.
You are right about H/O`s most are total pains in the butt. Good to see you let Tuco have a little breather while you take the pics, he`s been working hard:yes:


----------



## Final touch drywall

Moore,when you gonna hire a helper>>>>Looks like you have your hands full @ the moment.

Stagger those butts more.Makes for an easier & nicer finish.


----------



## moore

Final touch drywall said:


> Moore,when you gonna hire a helper>>>>Looks like you have your hands full @ the moment.
> 
> Stagger those butts more.Makes for an easier & nicer finish.


I know your right on the butts ,,I was tight on the rock .. I only hang small jobs myself sub out the rest. I could use help on the finishing at times.


----------



## moore

Final touch drywall said:


> Moore,when you gonna hire a helper>>>>Looks like you have your hands full @ the moment.
> 
> Stagger those butts more.Makes for an easier & nicer finish.


br549


----------



## moore

Final touch drywall said:


> Moore,when you gonna hire a helper>>>>Looks like you have your hands full @ the moment.
> 
> Stagger those butts more.Makes for an easier & nicer finish.


Not turning nothing down.. I need no helper ..that would just cost me time..


----------



## Mudshark

Looks like gravy Moore - Not many closets or beads on this one.


----------



## moore

Mudshark said:


> Looks like gravy Moore - Not many closets or beads on this one.


It's got 2 small bathrooms ,,and some concrete walls the rock will be glued and braced . other than that ...Gravy . :yes:


----------



## fr8train

Moore, you'll love the boxes on that long ceiling! You'll have that blocked and skimmed in no time. For PA and myself, that wouldn't be worth getting out of bed for LOL. Well to be more accurate, that would be one of the rare times we would probably break out the hot mud, unless we squeezed it in with another job.


----------



## moore

''Moore, you'll love the boxes on that long ceiling! You'll have that blocked and skimmed in no time.''



That's my plan brother!


----------



## Final touch drywall

If you had a helper you could use 16's in that room & have a much nicer finish.With half the amount of seams.
I guess your 1 of those guys that's gonna try & do it all by themselves until you fall over head first into a pail of mud. All kidding aside moore,a helper will make you money.Trust me.


----------



## chris

good help is hard to find, spend more time explaining and showing how to do. A guy must be patient and a good teacher and thats hard when youre under the gun


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> br549


I've seen you type this before, and a quick google tells me it's a country band. What does it mean??:blink:


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> I've seen you type this before, and a quick google tells me it's a country band. What does it mean??:blink:


As you well know I can say some stupid chit at times .br549 means I said something really stupid or said something that may get me banned ..
[edit logo] ..............utube music thread #104 ..got a pm last night with same question :blink:


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> I've seen you type this before, and a quick google tells me it's a country band. What does it mean??:blink:


I Stumped the professor !!!:clap::clap::clap:YA never saw hee haw Slim??
I bet Ringo has.. ...should i br549 this post?? :blink:...


----------



## gotmud

I'm a pickin, and he's a grinnin:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> I Stumped the professor !!!:clap::clap::clap:YA never saw hee haw Slim??
> I bet Ringo has.. ...should i br549 this post?? :blink:...


Nope, I never have :blink: Wiki tells me that there was a Slim Picken's BBQ though...perhaps I should hunt down some reruns.

So.....what does it mean?

And what's up with callin' me professor?


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> Nope, I never have :blink: Wiki tells me that there was a Slim Picken's BBQ though...perhaps I should hunt down some reruns.
> 
> So.....what does it mean?And what's up with callin' me professor?


That's funny!! You don't know who the real Slim Pickins is!


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> That's funny!! You don't know who the real Slim Pickins is!


I was just making a play on words when work was tight! I had no idea there was a "real" Slim Pickins. Now I feel like a poser. I'm going to change my name to something unique now...like....ummm.....Mr. T.


----------



## gazman

Well since this thread is my treat of the week I thought that I would post something that most of you blokes never get to do.
This is an older home (circa 1960) they have installed a new kitchen and needed new cornice to go around the header board to match the existing. Getting the exact same plaster cornice is nearly impossible because back then every town had fiberous plaster manufacturer and they all had there own particular moulds, so they all varied. So the best that you can do now is get one that is close and run with that. This is how I go about it.

#1 The header board.
#2 The New plaster cornice.
#3 Mark the miter to be cut out. Use a piece of cornice cut as an external and put up side down to give you the height.
#4 Mark your cut with a stanley knife and cut using a key hole saw.
#5 The cut miter.
#6 Cut the cornice using a miter box.
#7 Mud up the cornice and put in place.
#8 Clean off, sponge and brush the mud, finish miters. 
Get paid.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> Well since this thread is my treat of the week I thought that I would post something that most of you blokes never get to do.
> This is an older home (circa 1960) they have installed a new kitchen and needed new cornice to go around the header board to match the existing. Getting the exact same plaster cornice is nearly impossible because back then every town had fiberous plaster manufacturer and they all had there own particular moulds, so they all varied. So the best that you can do now is get one that is close and run with that. This is how I go about it.
> 
> #1 The header board.
> #2 The New plaster cornice.
> #3 Mark the miter to be cut out. Use a piece of cornice cut as an external and put up side down to give you the height.
> #4 Mark your cut with a stanley knife and cut using a key hole saw.
> #5 The cut miter.
> #6 Cut the cornice using a miter box.
> #7 Mud up the cornice and put in place.
> #8 Clean off, sponge and brush the mud, finish miters.
> Get paid.


Sorry to be a know all smartass Kiwi Gaz but the way I do it is don't cut the existing cornice and just scribe cut the new stuff.


----------



## gazman

Yes you are right Kiwiman that works to. But I reckon if you cut the miters it is stronger and it locks it together better.
This cornice was not a perfect match to the existing so that puts another spin on it to eh.


----------



## moore

Been on a church addition last 2 days ,,Gravy! .. One big room,2 baths, and a hall. I was rolling!!!! Then It was ....oh yeah we have this..:blink:!!
10 windows in all. inch: Old school plaster..The church Is older than dirt!!


----------



## mudslingr

Oh yeah ! Now for some fun ! :thumbsup: You'll have that mooreified in no time I'm sure.


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> Been on a church addition last 2 days ,,Gravy! .. One big room,2 baths, and a hall. I was rolling!!!! Then It was ....oh yeah we have this..:blink:!!
> 10 windows in all. inch: Old school plaster..The church Is older than dirt!!


You must have been.....................



wait for it...............................................
.........................................
.........................
...........
......
...

..

..


..



..

.

moore-tified?

Shoot, I crack myself up :lol::blink:


----------



## mudslingr

Working a new house which is h/o designed. Actually a pretty nice place ! A few hiccups here and there(no backing,protruding posts,loose wall,bad lumber,crap drywall - to name a few).
Then we encountered the basement shower ! The door was already installed before boarding. We repeatedly(30-40 at least in a 1 week period) told the h/o this will not last very long and suggested how to make things right but he was too fed up with his own plumbing so told us what to do. Here's the result so far !


----------



## wnybassman

Yikes!


----------



## Mudshark

Looks like you are making the best of a bad situation mudslingr. I am sure the home owner will wish later that he took your advice. :wacko:


----------



## SlimPickins

wnybassman said:


> Yikes!


Me too.....YIKES!!


----------



## cdwoodcox

moore said:


> Been on a church addition last 2 days ,,Gravy! .. One big room,2 baths, and a hall. I was rolling!!!! Then It was ....oh yeah we have this..:blink:!!
> 10 windows in all. inch: Old school plaster..The church Is older than dirt!!


 Did you have to follow any epa lead paint rules on that particular job.


----------



## moore

cdwoodcox said:


> Did you have to follow any epa lead paint rules on that particular job.


That's funny! Hell no! I'm a drywall man.....who cares if I die....I scraped down asbestos ceilings a few months ago.. I mean ... weigh the cost ,,, $200.000 or the good ole boy next door for $2000 ???


----------



## cdwoodcox

moore said:


> That's funny! Hell no! I'm a drywall man.....who cares if I die....I scraped down asbestos ceilings a few months ago.. I mean ... weigh the cost ,,, $200.000 or the good ole boy next door for $2000 ???


I agree but be careful what you post I wouldn't put it past. Our governmentto be watching these sites looking for people who don't conform to their wacky rules.
THAT IS WHY I ALWAYS FOLLOW THE RULES.
!,,:yes:


----------



## silverstilts

moore said:


> That's funny! Hell no! I'm a drywall man.....who cares if I die....I scraped down asbestos ceilings a few months ago.. I mean ... weigh the cost ,,, $200.000 or the good ole boy next door for $2000 ???


 As long as they were taking the low baller should have told them $1850.00 but seriously if anyone had checked up on you while you were doing it or word got out be prepared for some heavy fines if you didn't have the paper work to back yourself up.. And also where did u dump it? If I were the one doing it I wouldn't advertise it... I know work is work and you gotta do what you gotta do just be cautious.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

THis would be a great place for 2buck to post an icon,throwing,,"caution to the wind":yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Capt-sheetrock said:


> THis would be a great place for 2buck to post an icon,throwing,,"caution to the wind":yes:


:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

2buckcanuck said:


> :whistling2::whistling2:



by the way 2buck it's don't stick you fingers where you would not stick your dink


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Bazooka-Joe said:


> by the way 2buck it's don't stick you fingers where you would not stick your dink


Read post 3 and 4 in this thread:whistling2: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/le-bluer-2748/#post45283


----------



## cazna

Heres a ceiling in a garage of a house i taped and painted a couple of years ago, the boards on timber batten, 600mm centres, It could be 10mm board, It should be 13mm and on steel battens.

Anyway, As you can see its moved a blown the seams, all of them in the garage, a couple in hallway and two above the fireplace.
I fixed a few when i was painting as they showed up then after taping in some bedrooms, I back blocked them, Today i cut up 3 boards into peices and backed blocked all of the garage, etc.

This is wet timber, and no insultation above the garage so in summer when the ceiling space heats up the timber gets the heat as well.

I did this place when i was trying out all the lite muds, Sheetrocks for taping and finish coating, I "V"ed out the seams then wondered if i could actually pull out the tapes, Much to my surprise i could??

Im glad i quit using lite muds as i couldnt get them to box very well, But what soft rubbish, I could cut it out easy and there wasnt a great tape adhesion at all, Which i guess has made for an easy repair as now i can get the tape into the recess left behind.

No way could i pull out tape like this with hotmuds or the shrinking taping muds, Im not into lite muds at all, This proves it for me?? Or maybe i over thinned it for taping?? Im lucky this place didnt get more blown seams, Man they are soft??? Quite a few of you use lite muds i think?? You can keep it.


----------



## gazman

Gday Cazna. I hope you dont have to fix that at your cost. Be carefull with back blocking after a joint has been taped it can cause problems with introducing moisture to the joint. Not that this is an issue if you are retaping.


----------



## moore

Marshmallow mud.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Gday Cazna. I hope you dont have to fix that at your cost. Be carefull with back blocking after a joint has been taped it can cause problems with introducing moisture to the joint. Not that this is an issue if you are retaping.


Im getting paid, They owner knew it was wet wood and i said when i was painting it and finding things it best we just leave for a few seasons then fix it or it never ends, They were ok with that, Its actually quite a big place, A life style block, Really nice. I do wonder what would have happened if i had used hotmuds, They are much stronger but they prob would have still cracked, Now days i know more about dehumds, and muds etc so hopefully this history wont repeat, Stupied Fing builders for using wooden battens though????? Should have used steel as we all know. And no thanks to lite muds, Its Chit.

And i back blocked, then cut and pulled out the tapes, I havent re taped it yet, I will do that on monday with homax and fibafuse :thumbsup:
There was to much movement, Back blocking sure fixes that. Solid as now.

I taped it first time around with zooka and sheetrock total lite, Its just so soft.


----------



## moore

USG a/p has 2 mixes here..one with lots of glue[white] the other very gummy [gray] Tapers here will not tape with the gray.. poor bond.. plus the gray takes forever to dry.. I tape [email protected] with ss90 have so for the last 11 years..but if I had to tape with a/p It would be with n/g blacktop . That chit will glue your eyes shut on sand day.


----------



## SlimPickins

cazna said:


> Heres a ceiling in a garage of a house i taped and painted a couple of years ago, the boards on timber batten, 600mm centres, It could be 10mm board, It should be 13mm and on steel battens.
> 
> Anyway, As you can see its moved a blown the seams, all of them in the garage, a couple in hallway and two above the fireplace.
> I fixed a few when i was painting as they showed up then after taping in some bedrooms, I back blocked them, Today i cut up 3 boards into peices and backed blocked all of the garage, etc.
> 
> This is wet timber, and no insultation above the garage so in summer when the ceiling space heats up the timber gets the heat as well.
> 
> I did this place when i was trying out all the lite muds, Sheetrocks for taping and finish coating, I "V"ed out the seams then wondered if i could actually pull out the tapes, Much to my surprise i could??
> 
> Im glad i quit using lite muds as i couldnt get them to box very well, But what soft rubbish, I could cut it out easy and there wasnt a great tape adhesion at all, Which i guess has made for an easy repair as now i can get the tape into the recess left behind.
> 
> No way could i pull out tape like this with hotmuds or the shrinking taping muds, Im not into lite muds at all, This proves it for me?? Or maybe i over thinned it for taping?? Im lucky this place didnt get more blown seams, Man they are soft??? Quite a few of you use lite muds i think?? You can keep it.


Personally, I only use light muds for finish coats, but I'm starting to rethink that as well....it's simply too finicky to sand and touch up. That's a crazy mess you've got there.


----------



## chris

lite mud everyday..no probs. I think you had other reasons for what happened to that garage. Dont think it can be fully blamed on the mud. Total mud is no good (do u know anyone that uses) Beadex and Hamilton make a mud for taping (puttin paper tape with mud) that works just as good as anything else I dont think mud could have helped hold that house together:yes: try lite mud in a more ideal situation( a proper built structure)and give another opinion


----------



## cazna

chris said:


> lite mud everyday..no probs. I think you had other reasons for what happened to that garage. Dont think it can be fully blamed on the mud. Total mud is no good (do u know anyone that uses) Beadex and Hamilton make a mud for taping (puttin paper tape with mud) that works just as good as anything else I dont think mud could have helped hold that house together:yes: try lite mud in a more ideal situation( a proper built structure)and give another opinion


Hello Chris, Your right, Any mud would have messed up, I didnt mean to fully blame the mud if thats how it reads, Im just stunned how soft it is and easy it was to pull out the tapes, It has no strength, But 95% of the house seems ok, Another reason i gave up on the lites was i found it harder to box, Mud seems to need to have some weight behind it to make the blades work, And it was to tricky to sand, It tended to onion skin layer, It would ridge, Say sanding through the top coats to the layers underneith on butts/ Flats wouldnt level off?? A mid or standard mud seems to suit me better.

We do have hamiltons here but i havent tryed it, I have used some sheetrock taping, Had shrinkage and slow drying issues so im a hotmud 90 taping fan now, Our Nz hotmuds seem to be different than your easysands and duras, Much better product from what you guys say about them.


----------



## Mudshark

Cazna - looks like the lite mud you used was for topping, not taping. No way would our taping muds up here allow you to pull the tapes off that easy. (looks like they came off easy). Taping mud for taping, topping or finishing mud for finishing. Our taping muds have glue in them that would have had the tape come off in a messy scrape job in small pieces.


----------



## cazna

Mudshark said:


> Cazna - looks like the lite mud you used was for topping, not taping. No way would our taping muds up here allow you to pull the tapes off that easy. (looks like they came off easy). Taping mud for taping, topping or finishing mud for finishing. Our taping muds have glue in them that would have had the tape come off in a messy scrape job in small pieces.


It was sheetrock total all purpose lite, Taping and finishing, Well thats what was on the bucket anyway, It made in malaysia, Is your sheetrock made in america???


----------



## Mudshark

cazna said:


> It was sheetrock total all purpose lite, Taping and finishing, Well thats what was on the bucket anyway, It made in malaysia, Is your sheetrock made in america???


Thats why I am not a fan of all purpose - dedicated taping mud sticks better. Don't use Sheetrock brand here - think our mud is made in Canada at least some of it.


----------



## cdwoodcox

This is what I tape and texture with. Never had any problems with it releasing too easy. As a matter of fact this stuff holds better than any quickset muds we have. In my area if you tape with quickset you will more than likely be asked to leave the job.


----------



## Mudshark

Yeah well here we use the right products for the job. If thats all you have in your area is all purpose mud, then I guess you have to use what the home handyman uses, haha.


----------



## cdwoodcox

Sounds like the original problem would have produced the same results with your mud as well shark, 

movement and probably condensation tape is coming off no matter what your box says on the front. :yes:


----------



## wnybassman

cdwoodcox said:


> This is what I tape and texture with. Never had any problems with it releasing too easy. As a matter of fact this stuff holds better than any quickset muds we have. In my area if you tape with quickset you will more than likely be asked to leave the job.


We use the same here. Why? Availability. It's either that, or lightweight AP mud and we don't like lightweight stuff. Under normal conditions green top is fine.

The only time we see tape coming off as in the pictures above, is when water is introduced either by leaking or extreme humidity/condensation.


----------



## cazna

wnybassman said:


> We use the same here. Why? Availability. It's either that, or lightweight AP mud and we don't like lightweight stuff. Under normal conditions green top is fine.
> 
> The only time we see tape coming off as in the pictures above, is when water is introduced either by leaking or extreme humidity/condensation.


It came off becouse i pulled it off, It was a blown crease due to movement that was the problem, And it was lightweight Ap.


----------



## chris

cazna said:


> It came off becouse i pulled it off, It was a blown crease due to movement that was the problem, And it was lightweight Ap.


 If you can get a lite taping mud Im sure you will like. Lite taping and lite ap 2 different things. The box says ALL purpose but some may disagree. Mean Green is good mud (usg ap) but it is mean. Great mud for a base coat on vinyl beads or any other bead but make sure not to overload cause it is a bh to sand:yes:


----------



## chris

Forgot to mention that if you use lite muds ( taping,ap,top, and the lite hotmuds) you dont want to mix in the heavy stuff. Its either or lite or heavy dont mix the two


----------



## moore

chris said:


> Forgot to mention that if you use lite muds ( taping,ap,top, and the lite hotmuds) you dont want to mix in the heavy stuff. Its either or lite or heavy dont mix the two


even on the skim??


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> Forgot to mention that if you use lite muds ( taping,ap,top, and the lite hotmuds) you dont want to mix in the heavy stuff. Its either or lite or heavy dont mix the two


Why ??????

I find one or two scoops of lite mud tossed into a AP mud, will work the porosity out of the AP mud:thumbup:


----------



## chris

moore said:


> even on the skim??


nope. We prefer not to mix them.


----------



## SlimPickins

chris said:


> lite mud everyday..no probs. I think you had other reasons for what happened to that garage. Dont think it can be fully blamed on the mud. Total mud is no good (do u know anyone that uses) Beadex and Hamilton make a mud for taping (puttin paper tape with mud) that works just as good as anything else I dont think mud could have helped hold that house together:yes: try lite mud in a more ideal situation( a proper built structure)and give another opinion


Well, light taping works fine, but you've got to admit it doesn't have the same holding power as some of the regular taping muds. It just doesn't get hard enough. For air-dry muds I'm still using lightweight, but that doesn't mean I think it's the best product out, just the easiest to work with (for the most part). When I finish hanging this current job, I'm going to throw some regular weight on it....I'm having shrinking issues that are f$%&ing with my 2-coat system, and I need to dial it in.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

SlimPickins said:


> Well, light taping works fine, but you've got to admit it doesn't have the same holding power as some of the regular taping muds. It just doesn't get hard enough. For air-dry muds I'm still using lightweight, but that doesn't mean I think it's the best product out, just the easiest to work with (for the most part). When I finish hanging this current job, I'm going to throw some regular weight on it....I'm having shrinking issues that are f$%&ing with my 2-coat system, and I need to dial it in.


 2 coffee cups of of hotmud (sheet rock) tossed into your mud (any type mud), and shrinking issues solved. Mud stays workable for days too:yes:


----------



## VANMAN

Mudshark said:


> Thats why I am not a fan of all purpose - dedicated taping mud sticks better. Don't use Sheetrock brand here - think our mud is made in Canada at least some of it.


 All purpose mud is all u get here!! No taping mud and finishin mud:furious:
But i have 2 say i have seen a lot of my jobs i have done and there is not a lot of probs that i have came across except shrinkage in the wood that makes a tape split(not crack bihind the tape) But only on angles i have seen this not on flats:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Well,,,,, Started my treat of the week, over 15,000 sq ft of hell, main floor is 10 foot high, upstairs is 9 foot, there's 2 story sections, cathedrals, double stacked bulk heads etc. Might not have time for DWT (I can hear the cheers:whistling2 It's going to be a chore. My sons helping me, he's kind of ???? well???? he might be reading this so....... we won't go there And I have a newb, who might be the future 2bjr the second, we shall see...... I'm going to be a very tired camper, but she's going to be a fun model home to do:thumbup:

More pics to follow tomorrow


----------



## SlimPickins

My treat of the week (too pissed and tired to take pictures today) is 1344 sq. ft. of nightmarish hell. Bonus type room in an attic. Knee walls at 42" on one side, 38" on the other. 8 (yes, that's an 8!) closets behind the knee walls, 26 ft. long by 13 ft. wide. Builder said it was crooked, shot a line laser at the top of the knee wall to see what I was up against.......2" difference in 13' (sag in the middle), not a level ,plumb or straight line in the little pig. To add to this, the insulators blew closed cell foam............and didn't plane it out. I was given the go-ahead to back-charge for labor on foam removal, but ****, I DON'T WANT TO DO IT!

:end whining rant:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Well,,,,, Started my treat of the week, over 15,000 sq ft of hell, main floor is 10 foot high, upstairs is 9 foot, there's 2 story sections, cathedrals, double stacked bulk heads etc. Might not have time for DWT (I can hear the cheers:whistling2 It's going to be a chore. My sons helping me, he's kind of ???? well???? he might be reading this so....... we won't go there And I have a newb, who might be the future 2bjr the second, we shall see...... I'm going to be a very tired camper, but she's going to be a fun model home to do:thumbup:
> 
> More pics to follow tomorrow


 OH good lord... I'll be there asap to get ya started ...after that your on your own...hee hee !!! ya can have that one.... 15,000 ft ..lots of footage...


after this one 2buck your wallet will look like the bible..


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> Well,,,,, Started my treat of the week, over 15,000 sq ft of hell. Might not have time for DWT (I can hear the cheers:whistling2


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

What are you doing in the yellow vest?


----------



## gazman

nice one 2Buck. I will think of you while I am resting (With that fishing rod in my hand). Being summer over here we shut down from christmas to the second week in the new year. Even the suppliers close.:thumbsup:


----------



## chris

gazman said:


> nice one 2Buck. I will think of you while I am resting (With that fishing rod in my hand). Being summer over here we shut down from christmas to the second week in the new year. Even the suppliers close.:thumbsup:


 you lucky dog


----------



## SlimPickins

Apparently, this job is beyond my skill level. I couldn't figure out how to hang something so amazingly out of square with bellies and curves on a slope.....by myself, with a bed and cabinets in the way. A laser is useless  One of the pieces was 3-1/4" inches different from end to end.................and it was only 70 inches long  Not to mention spending hours cutting back foam:furious:


----------



## moore

My treat for the last week ,and a half . The heat pump Is ready to go ,,but no power to house . temp power from pole.. The day I walk out the power co. will pull up :furious:. Straight 8 up @ down . texture ceilings ... The garage will be a hot-mud garage starting tomorrow .. This sub-division started up in the mid 80s I have worked on damn near every home in here [with the ole man] the homes range 4000 to 8,000 sq ft. This is the first home in here iv'e done on my own.. A bit proud of it .

Theres a steel I beam running through ceiling on main floor with the floor joist tight to beam 1/8 gap at the most....can you say call back?? The hangers floated the beam ,but that won't help much..when that beam moves [and It will!] IT's gonna push against the timber .and cause something to bust. I gave everyone the heads-up on this .


----------



## moore

Have fun with those closets Slim:blink: Do they go to the floor?.... please say no! on second thought it's best they do who wants that extra off angle right??


----------



## gazman

Well Slim I hope you bid that like it deserves.:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> Have fun with those closets Slim:blink: Do they go to the floor?.... please say no!


Fortunately, no, they're anywhere from 10-13 inches tall at the back (every one is different). I had to hold the sides up so they could put plywood there for the big drawer slides.....they're all built-in drawers. Why did I have to hang them? I DON'T KNOW.

Your treat looks way better. Nice work!

I was just saying to my wife last night "when am I going to get an easy job?


----------



## gazman

Looks good as usual Moore. Although I am not used to seeing such wide butts anymore.:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins

gazman said:


> Well Slim I hope you bid that like it deserves.:yes:


I wish I had bid it, I'd be smiling all the way to the bank....Cost plus. I'm thinking of adding an emergency "pain and suffering" clause :laughing:


----------



## gazman

I think you should add a health plan, your back is going to hate getting in those holes.


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Looks good as usual Moore. Although I am not used to seeing such wide butts anymore.:whistling2:


 Hey ... somethings gonna give there my man!! rebate/buttboards whatever...I'm tired of the ole way!! LOL!!


----------



## cdwoodcox

Nice looking work moore. I'm too tired to look back and see remind me do you finish by yourself or do you have guys work for you.


----------



## moore

cdwoodcox said:


> Nice looking work moore. I'm too tired to look back and see remind me do you finish by yourself or do you have guys work for you.


Lone finisher. I have my radio!! 

I sub the hanging .247 boards will take [email protected]/2 weeks to finish out by hand ....used a 10'' box for SOME of the block coat that includes my stipple and sand ,,and i'm picky as a mofo when it comes to my stipple ...and sanding ..


----------



## SlimPickins

gazman said:


> I think you should add a health plan, your back is going to hate getting in those holes.


My back is wrecked after today. Trying to hang 8' 5/8 on a sloped lid over cabinets is.........unpleasant to say the least. No board lift because it wouldn't fit At one point (okay, multiple points) I was holding a sheet up and my legs and back were shaking while I fumbled to get a nail in it....not so much complaining as commenting. I think this is the hardest job I've ever hung.....and with all my remodels, that's really saying something. And when I'm done, I get to throw my scrap out of an 18" square opening :laughing: It's nice to have something to look forward to! Oh well, it's better than sitting at home doing nothing:whistling2: (because that's what I do when I'm sitting, nothing:laughing


----------



## cdwoodcox

moore said:


> Lone finisher. I have my radio!!
> 
> I sub the hanging .


 Back when I first started out on my own I would send everyone home when it came to third coat. I would third coat everything myself then call them back in to help texture and sand. I never have the luxury of time anymore I would actually love to finish by myself. It would really make sanding days much easier.


----------



## cdwoodcox

not too mention you know you can count on yourself.


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> My back is wrecked after today. Trying to hang 8' 5/8 on a sloped lid over cabinets is.........unpleasant to say the least. No board lift because it wouldn't fit At one point (okay, multiple points) I was holding a sheet up and my legs and back were shaking while I fumbled to get a nail in it....not so much complaining as commenting. I think this is the hardest job I've ever hung.....and with all my remodels, that's really saying something. And when I'm done, I get to throw my scrap out of an 18" square opening :laughing: It's nice to have something to look forward to! Oh well, it's better than sitting at home doing nothing:whistling2: (because that's what I do when I'm sitting, nothing:laughing[/q


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> My back is wrecked after today. Trying to hang 8' 5/8 on a sloped lid over cabinets is.........unpleasant to say the least. No board lift because it wouldn't fit At one point (okay, multiple points) I was holding a sheet up and my legs and back were shaking while I fumbled to get a nail in it....not so much complaining as commenting. I think this is the hardest job I've ever hung.....and with all my remodels, that's really saying something. And when I'm done, I get to throw my scrap out of an 18" square opening :laughing: It's nice to have something to look forward to! Oh well, it's better than sitting at home doing nothing:whistling2: (because that's what I do when I'm sitting, nothing:laughing


good lord ... That was funny !!! I do feel your pain!:yes:lol..


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> good lord ... That was funny !!! I do feel your pain!:yes:lol..


You would have REALLY laughed if you could have seen me! It was like doing the limbo.......while holding a sheet over your head! I'd laugh too....but I'm afraid I'll rupture a disk


----------



## 2buckcanuck

2buckcanuck said:


> More pics to follow tomorrow


Well,,,,, here's my pics I said I would post up today

Do you guys like clowns, because I got to work with some today

One of them is my son, and I told him to go around and take some pics of the house, he took 2 pictures

Don't this house take your breath away, is it not amazing, bet you guys have never seen such great pictures before


----------



## mudslingr

SlimPickins said:


> I was just saying to my wife last night "when am I going to get an easy job?


When you stop caring. But judging from what I know of you on this site, that will not happen.:thumbsup:
So quit whining and get to it !


----------



## mudslingr

2buckcanuck said:


> Well,,,,, here's my pics I said I would post up today
> Don't this house take your breath away, is it not amazing, bet you guys have never seen such great pictures before



Definitely on the next cover of House and Home. Kids ! :lol:


----------



## SlimPickins

mudslingr said:


> When you stop caring. But judging from what I know of you on this site, that will not happen.:thumbsup:
> So quit whining and get to it !


I know, I've been feeling like a typical drywaller with all this complaining! You know how it is........some jobs just need to be talked about, those jobs where you have to sit for a little while with your head in your hands wondering how it's all come down to this.....:laughing:

Seriously, I think all the builders got together and said "how can we **** with this guy?"


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> Well,,,,, here's my pics I said I would post up today
> 
> Do you guys like clowns, because I got to work with some today
> 
> One of them is my son, and I told him to go around and take some pics of the house, he took 2 pictures
> 
> Don't this house take your breath away, is it not amazing, bet you guys have never seen such great pictures before


And I thought MY pictures were good....I'm ashamed!


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> Well,,,,, here's my pics I said I would post up today
> 
> Do you guys like clowns, because I got to work with some today
> 
> One of them is my son, and I told him to go around and take some pics of the house, he took 2 pictures
> 
> Don't this house take your breath away, is it not amazing, bet you guys have never seen such great pictures before


Nope  Those guy's look boring, now if it were 2bjr he would be holding his crotch and giving us the finger..... funny stuff for DWT.


----------



## gazman

Now let me guess. The solid one is your son.


----------



## VANMAN

SlimPickins said:


> Apparently, this job is beyond my skill level. I couldn't figure out how to hang something so amazingly out of square with bellies and curves on a slope.....by myself, with a bed and cabinets in the way. A laser is useless  One of the pieces was 3-1/4" inches different from end to end.................and it was only 70 inches long  Not to mention spending hours cutting back foam:furious:


 Buy a dwarf lad he will fit in there no probs:thumbup:


----------



## gazman

Vanman will you never learn. We must be politically correct. They are vertically challenged. :whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> Vanman will you never learn. We must be politically correct. They are vertically challenged. :whistling2:


 O well me bad


----------



## SlimPickins

VANMAN said:


> Buy a dwarf lad he will fit in there no probs:thumbup:


I've always wanted a Little Person! Although I always imagined it being a female:blush: :whistling2:


----------



## moore

The increase is on! 2012 will be the year of taper vs wallboard manufacturer.. I'm putting my gloves on..:furious: sorry wrong thread I meant to post this on grid marx..


----------



## Final touch drywall

Here's my treat for next week.:blink:It may be rocked & ready for taping on monday..


----------



## Final touch drywall

moore said:


> The increase is on! 2012 will be the year of taper vs wallboard manufacturer.. I'm putting my gloves on..:furious: sorry wrong thread I meant to post this on grid marx..


AAAAAAH now i see.Our certanteed we get here is Red labels & looks nothing like that.And says nothing about not using in canada.Must be a southern thing with the crap rock. The house we are doing now has 920 pieces of certanteed,not 1 issue.


----------



## moore

You need some 10' planks ftd..Nice barrel :yes: have fun!!


----------



## moore

Final touch drywall said:


> AAAAAAH now i see.Our certanteed we get here is Red labels & looks nothing like that.And says nothing about not using in canada.Must be a southern thing with the crap rock. The house we are doing now has 920 pieces of certanteed,not 1 issue.


Grid marx???

They make 4 types the blue tab like in my pic,pro rock,temlpinland rock,and grid marx which is the best of the worst.


----------



## chris

Nice barrel:thumbsup: Dont know if the arches are wrapping but if so that double arch from trim tek works great


----------



## fr8train

https://plus.google.com/photos/1084...ms/5692880993263299809?authkey=CIWJ09a8mL3vew


----------



## moore

Another turd..No power..no heat .. $20 a day for deisel ..just to keep her from freezing ... 18 degrees tonight ! ,,,but I'm working.


----------



## wnybassman

What's that last one, a laundry chute or ductwork?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Final touch drywall said:


> Here's my treat for next week.:blink:It may be rocked & ready for taping on monday..


Some pictures of that wicked shack would be nice to see when you get going on it:thumbsup:


----------



## bevo

Good to see pics of everyones jobs. If I can work out how I'll put some up of the one I'm on


----------



## bevo

cid:FB2DCB65-86E4-4AA4-A8B5-A66579746090/photo.jpg


----------



## bevo

Well, that's not it. I'll ask my 6 year old son to help me post some photos tonight


----------



## bevo

I hope you can see this picture.....still have no idea what im doing. Its a pic of a feature wall thing at the top of a stairwell that I just finished.


https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...&th=134a171a7bbefeff&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw


----------



## bevo

3rd time lucky


----------



## SlimPickins

bevo said:


> 3rd time lucky


Nice....I like modern design elements. Now _that_ is drywall art.


----------



## bevo

SlimPickins said:


> Nice....I like modern design elements. Now _that_ is drywall art.


Cheers slim,
the owners want to paint that feature wall in dark grey mirror bond paint. I told them I didn't know what that was and they said 'you know so that it looks like the panels on a car. After spending half hour patiently explaining the differences between a car panel and finished drywall they are rethinking the idea. At least they can't say they weren't warned.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

moore said:


> Another turd..No power..no heat .. $20 a day for deisel ..just to keep her from freezing ... 18 degrees tonight ! ,,,but I'm working.


 I told ya not to post any pics of my hanging,,,,LOL


----------



## moore

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I told ya not to post any pics of my hanging,,,,LOL


 Your hanging was not the issue !! trust me!! can you say leave it for the next guy?:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## moore

bevo said:


> 3rd time lucky


 That really looks nice bevo.:yes:


----------



## gazman

Looks the goods Bevo. We have done quite a lot of those, but with a double thickness walls. They can be a reel pain in the but to get all the bead level:yes:

I bet the Kiwis shake in there boots just at the mention of your name. Michael Beven was One of the best one day players Ive ever seen.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> Looks the goods Bevo. We have done quite a lot of those, but with a double thickness walls. They can be a reel pain in the but to get all the bead level:yes:
> 
> I bet the Kiwis shake in there boots just at the mention of your name. Michael Beven was One of the best one day players Ive ever seen.


Michael Beven, cricket player................. boring


----------



## gazman

I bet you had to google that 2buck. 
Tell me where did Canada finish in the world cup?


----------



## SlimPickins

bevo said:


> Cheers slim,
> the owners want to paint that feature wall in dark grey mirror bond paint. I told them I didn't know what that was and they said 'you know so that it looks like the panels on a car. After spending half hour patiently explaining the differences between a car panel and finished drywall they are rethinking the idea. At least they can't say they weren't warned.


Come on bevo, you can do it! Piss coat wiped tight and sanded with 320, HVLP gun, sand between coats, and you make an easy..........oh, I dunno, $2500? Sound good?:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> I bet you had to google that 3buck.
> Tell me where did Canada finish in the world cup?


I can tell you where we finished in Hockey at the Olympics:thumbup: oh and thank you yanks:whistling2:

Even so, that Hockey sucks, there's no fighting, NHL all the way baby:thumbsup:

Sorry gazman, hockey is a religion in Canada, that's all we know here


----------



## bevo

SlimPickins said:


> Come on bevo, you can do it! Piss coat wiped tight and sanded with 320, HVLP gun, sand between coats, and you make an easy..........oh, I dunno, $2500? Sound good?:yes:


That does sound good Slim, all I would need is for you to tell me.... what is a piss coat and what is a HVLP gun?


----------



## bevo

2buckcanuck said:


> Michael Beven, cricket player................. boring


Yeah following a sport that takes 5 days for one match does take some doing.....beer helps.

Have to say Ive seen a game of hockey live while travelling in Vancouver. Not NHL the next league down. Cant remember much about the hockey but there was plenty of fights...then 2 minutes in the sin bin then back to the fighting. Fun to watch

Then at the the end the crowd threw raw whole fish onto the ice.....still dont know what that was all about


----------



## 2buckcanuck

bevo said:


> Then at the the end the crowd threw raw whole fish onto the ice.....still dont know what that was all about


Means Ice fishing time:whistling2:

I don't know to be Honest, their sorta strange out there on the left coast


----------



## chris

wrappin up vestibule at college. We had 4 lifts in here on monday. Level 5 below the fry reg 11'. Light op above. Will get more pics today. We have windows shining sunlight down both walls going to be challenging


----------



## SlimPickins

bevo said:


> That does sound good Slim, all I would need is for you to tell me.... what is a piss coat and what is a HVLP gun?


:laughing: 

A piss coat is just a tight skim with soupy mud, like a Level 5 mud coat.

HVLP stands for High Volume Low Pressure, and I decided to just steal this definition off the internet: *HVLP*-This is similar to a conventional spray gun using a compressor to supply the air, but the spray gun itself requires a lower pressure (LP). A higher volume (HV) of air is used to aerosolise and propel the paint at lower air pressure. The result is a higher proportion of paint reaching the target surface with reduced overspray, materials consumption, and air pollution. A regulator is often required so that the air pressure from a conventional compressor can be lowered for the HVLP spray gun. Alternatively a turbine unit (commonly containing a vacuum cleaner derived motor) can be used to propel the air without the need for an air line.

As for the money, I was just making a number up but it sounded good to me........after all, you'd need to buy the HVLP and a regulator and auto paint and then mask it and put in a day or three of work. Would they want clear coats over top to make it glossy??


----------



## chris

a cool pic of some tbar clouds. The guys tapin banjo style


----------



## Kiwiman

bevo said:


> That does sound good Slim, all I would need is for you to tell me.... what is a piss coat and what is a HVLP gun?


What Slim said but I'll dumb it down a bit....HVLP, high volume low pressure is like a morning piss.... you're in no hurry, where as HVHP high volume high pressure is like a half time piss while watching your favourite game .


----------



## D's

Hey Chris, just curious by what factor your labour rate goes up for work above 12' like that? Times 2?

Nice grid work!


----------



## bevo

Thanks for explanation slim (and kiwiman) I've never painted anything before so I might let this one go through to the keeper.


----------



## cazna

See my HVLP unit, The Guns on top of the turbine.
I sprayed the beam and wall metallic silver.

HVLP for Doors, frames, cabnets,smaller areas etc. Less paint slower.
Airless High pressure, Roofs, Primer, Larger areas. More paint faster

Both can do bigger or smaller stuff depending on the tips you use but thats generally how it goes.


----------



## smisner50s

cazna said:


> See my HVLP unit, The Guns on top of the turbine.
> I sprayed the beam and wall metallic silver.
> 
> HVLP for Doors, frames, cabnets,smaller areas etc. Less paint slower.
> Airless High pressure, Roofs, Primer, Larger areas. More paint faster
> 
> Both can do bigger or smaller stuff depending on the tips you use but thats generally how it goes.


 is yours a graco ..my hvlp is they work nice plus with the turbin set up they never run out of air and no condinsation


----------



## cazna

smisner50s said:


> is yours a graco ..my hvlp is they work nice plus with the turbin set up they never run out of air and no condinsation


Its a Wagner 8000, I have two of them, one with the maxim 2 gun and one with the older gun, and numbers 2,3,4 and 5 prosets, I use them for trim, doors, window frames, Etc. They take some getting the feel of but do a great job with acrylic enamels once you get the hang of it dont they smis, 2nd coat can be tough as you sometimes you cant see it very well depending on light.

I have sprayed a lot of exterior roofs with an airless so i use that for primer and ceilings.


----------



## chris

some 2nd coatin. 3/4 reveal bead (fry reglet) sorry TTex they woudnt budge on specs, we were coatin pretty late tonite so will try and get a daytime pic to show the sunlight BLASTING down these walls .


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> some 2nd coatin. 3/4 reveal bead (fry reglet) sorry TTex they woudnt budge on specs, we were coatin pretty late tonite so will try and get a daytime pic to show the sunlight BLASTING down these walls .


you lucky [email protected]

Looks like they don't make you wear a harness and make you tie off to your scissors lift. Sucks wearing the hard hat too,,,, don't it

Lookin good:thumbsup:


----------



## Final touch drywall

*my treat for the month*



2buckcanuck said:


> Some pictures of that wicked shack would be nice to see when you get going on it:thumbsup:


Well, we are about 80% rocked & the first floor is ready for paint.
This house has it all>>From bell towers to arched walk ways,to simple cathedrals.Its a fun job with a lot of challenges.:thumbsup:

Here's some before & during hanging rock.I'll try & keep updating as we go along.Some of the stuff in photos have been rocked already & we started finishing.I need to take more pics next week.
The barrel was done with 1/2 inch 16footers.(I love my guys)1/4 inch Super flex on all the round stuff.


----------



## carpentaper

i would love to frame that place. that looks like the kind of job that breaks whiners and makes the go getters happy to be at work.


----------



## moore

Should be no problem with lumber shrinkage on that one! It takes 30 days for that spray foam to cure. otherwise the rock will draw the moisture from It ..Please post finished pics of that one FTD ..yous guys do some awesome work!!:yes::yes: oh...and ...dude.... buy some boxes!!!


----------



## Final touch drywall

I've asked around about spray foam drying,no one ever heard it takes 30 days to dry.Not the stuff around here anyways,good to go after inspection....>>Mike holmes doesn't have 30 days to wait ???


----------



## moore

Alright:whistling2:


----------



## grinnell drywall

nice


----------



## moore

This old home belongs to one of my g/cs .He sold it to his son.
He asked me not to send the animals to hang it.. In the knee wall room I used 6 tubes of glue and lots of shims..Thank god for No-coat 450...:yes: The carpenter was down stairs today running a chain saw :blink: Not sure what that was all about..Was scared to go down and look.. G/c went through pains to straghtin out this old frame home.. built in 1910 I think..I got there this morning at 9o by 5o I had 16 sheets up then pre filled some off angles ..

It's work..:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> This old home belongs to one of my g/cs .He sold it to his son.
> He asked me not to send the animals to hang it.. In the knee wall room I used 6 tubes of glue and lots of shims..Thank god for No-coat 450...:yes: The carpenter was down stairs today running a chain saw :blink: Not sure what that was all about..Was scared to go down and look.. G/c went through pains to straghtin out this old frame home.. built in 1910 I think..I got there this morning at 9o by 5o I had 16 sheets up then pre filled some off angles ..
> 
> It's work..:whistling2:


Wow, that situation looks remarkably familiar:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Ya...I hate reno's! lol.
Goodjob Moore! You the man!


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> Wow, that situation looks remarkably familiar:whistling2:


 How ya going with your house Slim? Spending any money yet?? LOL!!! I want to see pics of all that American Clay when your done.


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> How ya going with your house Slim? Spending any money yet?? LOL!!! I want to see pics of all that American Clay when your done.


We never wound up buying it 

As it stands right now, I WISH I was working on it....I'm seeing a little dry spell here at the moment. Things are in the works, and I'm getting a lot of woodworking done but woodwork doesn't pay the bills in my house :no:

But........I did build this:thumbsup: (the legs aren't crooked, that's just the camera angle)


----------



## gazman

What timber is that Slim?


----------



## SlimPickins

gazman said:


> What timber is that Slim?


It's all Fir and Pine, but the top is some 100+ year old wood that was reclaimed from a barn. A couple of the boards had lots of nail holes that had blackened nicely, and then there were some that had deep weathering cracks that are GORGEOUS. I filled them with epoxy, and then poured a layer of bar-top epoxy, and then more epoxy, and then some more epoxy laughing. Scraped it with a card scraper and gave it a rub down with some steel wool to dull the epoxy as I don't much care for high gloss.

Oh sorry about that. The wood is Pine and Fir.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Great looking table using distressed barn wood!!! Love it!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Very Nice Slim!


----------



## Philma Crevices

Sweet table Slim. Very nice find on the old wood. 

I've done a bit of lowscale furiture, book case, adding trim and accents to cheap bought stuff, Helps with my taper's OCD complex on down timebut, yours looks really good. :thumbsup:

I was thinking of picking up a couple peices of zebra wood off ebay to try a few small personalized boxes. Some of the stuff is beautiful, and CHEAP :thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins

Philma Crevices said:


> Sweet table Slim. Very nice find on the old wood.
> 
> I've done a bit of lowscale furiture, book case, adding trim and accents to cheap bought stuff, Helps with my taper's OCD complex on down timebut, yours looks really good. :thumbsup:
> 
> I was thinking of picking up a couple peices of zebra wood off ebay to try a few small personalized boxes. Some of the stuff is beautiful, and CHEAP :thumbup:


Yeah, it's nice to have something productive to do when there's no work, and all the better when the wood is free or close to it...with the added bonus of getting nicer things into the house and getting rid of the garbage furniture one accumulates over the years.

There used to be a bbq outfit joint here in town and all of the booths featured a different kind of exotic wood....I enjoyed the zebrawood quite a bit, that and the purple heartwood (although I don't know about using that stuff for anything other than an underwear box)


----------



## Mudshark

Purple heartwood gets used here Slim as outside trim on some of the larger wooden boats. It is really tough stuff.


----------



## SlimPickins

Mudshark said:


> Purple heartwood gets used here Slim as outside trim on some of the larger wooden boats. It is really tough stuff.


Yeah, I was looking at a project a while back where they did a timber frame house with the stuff in Costa Rica(?)....they said there was an extraordinary amount of chisel sharpening going on. It is really pretty wood, but the purple is a little over the top for ordinary projects.


----------



## moore

moore said:


> This old home belongs to one of my g/cs .He sold it to his son.
> He asked me not to send the animals to hang it.. In the knee wall room I used 6 tubes of glue and lots of shims..Thank god for No-coat 450...:yes: The carpenter was down stairs today running a chain saw :blink: Not sure what that was all about..Was scared to go down and look.. G/c went through pains to straghtin out this old frame home.. built in 1910 I think..I got there this morning at 9o by 5o I had 16 sheets up then pre filled some off angles ..
> 
> It's work..:whistling2:


 
My chit job for THIS! week.. I was wrong about her age..Was built in 1912 by two brothers ..One brother was a logger that owned a saw mill. The other was a realitor . They both built a lot of homes in this area.The frame has a few pegs ,,but mostly nailed together by 4''-6'' spikes .All the original [email protected] were 12''- 16'' wide planks .. Has a half basement ..In it's day ...I'm sure it was quite the custom home..

The logger brother worked himself to death...With little to show for it.
The realitor died A very ,very wealthy man.. 

When the upstairs is complete ..They will gut the downstairs ..So that means more chit work in a couple months:yes:not complaining just wish they had done the whole thing at once..more footage ya know?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Looks wicked good Moore!! Good job Bro!! :thumbsup:
From Sh!t to Glam!


----------



## SlimPickins

Nicely done moore...

Am I seeing right in the photo with ceiling texture? When you slap/stomp, do you try to go in a straight line? I think I saw it from another job as well, and was just wondering if that's your "thing", to have an obvious pattern running through. Not being critical, just curious.


----------



## chris

Nicely done:thumbsup: those open angles are straight as an arrow:yes:. I didnt see any pics with a stomp but maybe I missed something.


----------



## SlimPickins

chris said:


> Nicely done:thumbsup: those open angles are straight as an arrow:yes:. I didnt see any pics with a stomp but maybe I missed something.


6th picture, just the flat running down the bonus room.


----------



## bevo

Nice work Moore...good job on the angles


----------



## mudslingr

SlimPickins said:


> But........I did build this:thumbsup: (the legs aren't crooked, that's just the camera angle)


I'm lucky enough to be able to spell table let alone build one. Looks nice SlimP !:thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr

Looks good as usual moore ! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> Nicely done moore...
> 
> Am I seeing right in the photo with ceiling texture? When you slap/stomp, do you try to go in a straight line? I think I saw it from another job as well, and was just wondering if that's your "thing", to have an obvious pattern running through. Not being critical, just curious.


 yes ,,,Your sharp Slim! I TRY! to keep them in line.. smaller rooms it's easy to do ,,but in the larger areas I just try my best not to zig zag .I made a few vids of my roll @ stomp a year ago ,,,but my pc crashed in December ,,and I can't find that little chippy thing:furious: I wanted to post a vid to this post for ya.. I'll make another next time I stipple 

IMO..The roll/stomp was designed for the cracker box homes..I take slap/stomp as an insult,,,,,It's roll @ stomp LOL!!!!:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> yes ,,,Your sharp Slim! I TRY! to keep them in line.. smaller rooms it's easy to do ,,but in the larger areas I just try my best not to zig zag .I made a few vids of my roll @ stomp a year ago ,,,but my pc crashed in December ,,and I can't find that little chippy thing I wanted to post a vid to this post for ya.. I'll make another next time I stipple
> 
> IMO..The roll/stomp was designed for the cracker box homes..I take slap/stomp as an insult,,,,,It's roll @ stomp LOL!!!!:yes:


:laughing: I just call the whole thing a slap, but I know some of you guys call it a stomp....I roll mine too. HOWEVER, I'm helping out a friend tomorrow and he dips the brush:blink: I mean, with two guys.....why not one roll and one slap??

The first time I ever did a slap I just went down the walls in a straight line......boy was my boss pissed. He was a random guy, and hence, now so am I (twist the brush and bounce all around). I suppose it looks kinda like those fancy clamshell textures and what-not when you make a defined pattern out of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins

mudslingr said:


> I'm lucky enough to be able to spell table let alone build one. Looks nice SlimP !:thumbup:


Ha! You know, I can make a mortise, but I always forget how to spell it:whistling2:


----------



## moore

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1isOq_6QFk&feature=youtu.be
Out of square like a mofo!! My brother is helping me out on the hanging . If we don't get ta fighting we may get the rest of the rock up in a couple of days..lol! He's a d/c also..And fine one at that!:yes:


----------



## gazman

That place is cool, looks more like a medieval castle than a home.:thumbsup:
And your work looks tops as usual bro:thumbup:

And dont forget if there are any fist fights we want to see the video.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1isOq_6QFk&feature=youtu.be
> Out of square like a mofo!! My brother is helping me out on the hanging . If we don't get ta fighting we may get the rest of the rock up in a couple of days..lol! He's a d/c also..And fine one at that!:yes:


So why don't you and your brother work together all the time Moore. You both should be able to bury the hatchet into drywall , and Not each other any Moore. Your both big boys now:yes:

So who's the younger brother, you or your brother ??????


----------



## PrecisionTaping

That's a wicked awesome shack Moore!! Looks awesome! Keep up the good work man!


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> So why don't you and your brother work together all the time Moore. You both should be able to bury the hatchet into drywall , and Not each other any Moore. Your both big boys now:yes:
> 
> So who's the younger brother, you or your brother ??????


 I'm the oldest .We both worked for Dad for many years but when the boom hit it's peak my brother broke out on his own,,,and has done very well!..I stayed with the ole man till he retired ..
get this! We live within 25 miles of each other ..We DO NOT bid against each other..he has his people I have mine..It works out..
when a price shopper calls me [h/o]..I let him know and he does the same..but then again if i hear of a dead beat ..I will let all of the local d/cs know:yes:..even the ones I don't like..


----------



## chris

Very cool place :thumbsup: , Alot bigger than It looks. Would like to see how that turns out. :thumbsup:Say... does your bro use tools? ? Autos??


----------



## mudslingr

I too was wondering if you turned your brother on to the auto- tools. That place is awesome. Lucky owner !

Are you doing the whole thing at once or in stages ?


----------



## SlimPickins

That stairway is gorgeous. I didn't watch the video yet.


----------



## VANMAN

If we don't get ta fighting we may get the rest of the rock up in a couple of days..lol! He's a d/c also..And fine one at that!:yes: 
Yea Moore i have an older bro and we did a lot of that! Every weekend nearly:furious: Fu*kin hated the man,banned from every pub in our home town cause we would b nocking sh*t out of eachother:blink:
But all is good now but i still couldn't work with him 8 hrs a day! Or it would b :boxing:


----------



## bmitch

yeah,i think i could live in a barn,it has a real interesting look,nice job moore.


----------



## DLSdrywall

looks like a old framing new drywall reno ****box. I hate prefilling such a waste of time, whenever i see a job like that i'm like for a extra 1000 bucks they could have put resilent channel and straighten that bitch out.


----------



## moore

DLSdrywall said:


> looks like a old framing new drywall reno ****box. I hate prefilling such a waste of time, whenever i see a job like that i'm like for a extra 1000 bucks they could have put resilent channel and straighten that bitch out.


Trust me Bubble boy..resilient channel would not straightin this one out.:no:
Since when did working for a living become a waste of time?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

It's resilient channel. You guys should just refer to it as RC since you can't spell:jester:.


----------



## moore

chris said:


> Very cool place :thumbsup: , Alot bigger than It looks. Would like to see how that turns out. :thumbsup:Say... does your bro use tools? ? Autos??


I broke out the pump and 7 box today then zipped through a few seams to show him how they work.. His first time seeing the box in action ..He was like ...He's sold!:yes: I handed him the box he went to running a seam ,but no mud would come out..he says how does the mud come out? I told him put your ass into it that's how the mud comes out..LOL!! I gave him a all-wall wish book today then told him what he would need to get started:thumbsup: He's on his way to the dark side Chris.


mudslingr said:


> I too was wondering if you turned your brother on to the auto- tools. That place is awesome. Lucky owner !
> 
> Are you doing the whole thing at once or in stages ?


Were only rocking the bedrooms/baths/closets/utility/cubbys.. the kitchen / dining area will be wood.The upstairs living area/loft will be all wood [thank god!] every board upstairs = 1 bead..
Chris says he would like to see how this one comes out..well I'm kinda curious about that myself ..LOL!!


----------



## betterdrywall

Moore , Your doing some extra fine work ! Thanks for the post.

Slim That is a nice table you made. what did you topcoat it with ?


----------



## SlimPickins

betterdrywall said:


> Slim That is a nice table you made. what did you topcoat it with ?


Thanks man....

I used an epoxy bar-top finish on the top, and Danish Oil on the rest of it. The bar-top was necessary to fill the huge weathering cracks and nail-holes....I also used 5-6 rounds of 5 minute epoxy to level out the holes after the bar-top settled. Final finish was achieved by using a card scraper on the epoxy to flatten it out, and then rubbing steel wool on it to give it a satin finish (not a big fan of glossy anything). Now it's scratched to hell because I have young crazy children who think tables are for sticking/rubbing/scraping/gouging with pointy/rough/sharp things. Fortunately, it adds to the character:whistling2:


----------



## moore

DLSdrywall said:


> looks like a old framing new drywall reno ****box. I hate prefilling such a waste of time, whenever i see a job like that i'm like for a extra 1000 bucks they could have put resilent channel and straighten that bitch out.


Pre-fill **** box is a good description ..:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

Is that a double belly band or wtf am I seeing there under that vent ?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> Is that a double belly band or wtf am I seeing there under that vent ?


oh!....it is a double belly band!!
I didn't even pick up on that. Good eye Mudslingr.
And yuck!! :no:
Good thing i'm not taping that :laughing:
Sorry Moore.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

mudslingr said:


> Is that a double belly band or wtf am I seeing there under that vent ?


Looks like an offset angle.


----------



## moore

mudslingr said:


> Is that a double belly band or wtf am I seeing there under that vent ?


It's a barn wall dude !!! 56 degree angle :blink: I don't know! 
No one wanted to touch it [hangers] so I called up my bro ,and we put her up ..130 4x12s of pure hell!!! My brother is like me ..no piss n moaning ...It is what it is ..let's do It!


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> ...It is what it is ..let's do It!


You're singing my song:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train

Moore, I see you're still using Certainteed board. Can't get anything else? Or, are you just a glutton for punishment? LOL


----------



## betterdrywall

Looks like it has a slight bowed stud. I would tape bands on both sides of the off angle and coat with a 7 or 8 inch box . before applying the tape to the off angle. And it looks like you need a tiny taper for that one wall Ha!


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> Moore, I see you're still using Certainteed board. Can't get anything else? Or, are you just a glutton for punishment? LOL


 Not unless I supply it myself. I told the h/o what I wanted then called the supply to make sure they had n/g in stock..They said they would load the job with N/g no problem! 
When I pulled up and saw that boom truck full of certainteed I was pissed! The h/o was quoted $11.70 a board for n/g Then they load the job with certainteed. I know this h/o he would not lie to me.. 
That ****ed up **** must be the cheapest ****in half ass wallboad on the market..The certainteed rep. told me there the 2nd largest wallboard manufacture in the US. 

There the wallboard lowballers! The West Virginia plant is a joke!


----------



## moore

This guy found a use for It..:whistling2:


----------



## moore

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## moore

betterdrywall said:


> Looks like it has a slight bowed stud. I would tape bands on both sides of the off angle and coat with a 7 or 8 inch box . before applying the tape to the off angle. And it looks like you need a tiny taper for that one wall Ha!


 A few coves on this one.:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> This guy found a use for It..:whistling2:


BAHAHAHAH!! :lol: Pretty much all i'd use it for too. Tell the home owner to be careful though! It might give his little tree's high shoulders! :laughing:

Go post that picture on their facebook page! Caption it "Certainteed, All it's good for" haha.


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> BAHAHAHAH!! :lol: Pretty much all i'd use it for too. Tell the home owner to be careful though! It might give his little tree's high shoulders! :laughing:
> 
> Go post that picture on their facebook page! Caption it "Certainteed, All it's good for" haha.


 They wont let me post...


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> They wont let me post...


Hahahaha!! Smart company!
Im sure 2buck would be happy too.
He can leave a little message. "Moore says hi" and post that picture. lol


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahahaha!! Smart company!
> Im sure 2buck would be happy too.
> He can leave a little message. "Moore says hi" and post that picture. lol


 It's been 40 minutes ..they won't take me post:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Haha! That's hilarious man!
If I was Certainteed I wouldn't take anybody's posts!
I seriously doubt anyone has good things to say. lol


----------



## mudslingr

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha !:thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr

Looks like nobody can post moore. Doesn't give that option here either. They know exactly what they would get.

Did you manage to get some through before ? Are you the reason they won't allow posts now ? :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahahaha!! Smart company!
> Im sure 2buck would be happy too.
> He can leave a little message. "Moore says hi" and post that picture. lol


give me the link


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> Looks like nobody can post moore. Doesn't give that option here either. They know exactly what they would get.
> 
> Did you manage to get some through before ? Are you the reason they won't allow posts now ? :lol: :thumbup:


Yup! Moore's the reason! lol!
He gave them this! 







Hahaha! Then a rep contacted him the very next day. lol


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> give me the link


Go get em 2buck


----------



## mudslingr

PrecisionTaping said:


> Yup! Moore's the reason! lol!
> He gave them this!
> View attachment 4395
> 
> Hahaha! Then a rep contacted him the very next day. lol


I'll bet anything they read about the T-shirt video incident which hasn't even occurred, yet !


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2Buck vs Certainteed
2Buck wins


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> I'll bet anything they read about the T-shirt video incident which hasn't even occurred, yet !


Hahaha! Ya, I'm still waiting to get a message from Moore "Hey PT, you got your camera ready? I gotta take a sh!t"


----------



## mudslingr

I can see them at head office probably having a late night meeting with moore's pic in the middle of the boardroom table and some French guy freaking out. :furious::yes::thumbup:


----------



## moore

http://www.facebook.com/#!/CertainTeed


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Certainteed President's probably reading this right now!
"They're going to do what with our shirts!?!?!?"


----------



## mudslingr

Let's see how long before they delete it. :lol:


----------



## mudslingr

Damn ! Now it won't let me comment. Oops ! Got it !


----------



## betterdrywall

moore said:


> A few coves on this one.:yes:


 Thats the way to skin the cat.... or as 2buck woulkd say,,, Thats the way to skin the sheep.


----------



## moore

2 missed calls .They want my address to send me a written response for my complaints on there wallboard..


----------



## mudslingr

Tell them to respond on their Facebook page so we can all see what their excuse is.
But instead they want to privately tell you how great their sh1t board is. Or just to let you know they have good lawyers.:blink:

Mudshark and I have commented on their wall. How about a couple hundred more of us do the same !:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> 2 missed calls .They want my address to send me a written response for my complaints on there wallboard..


Tell them the only way they're getting your address is if they send a written response in the form of a check for all your problems.



mudslingr said:


> Tell them to respond on their Facebook page so we can all see what their excuse is.
> But instead they want to privately tell you how great their sh1t board is. Or just to let you know they have good lawyers.:blink:
> 
> Mudshark and I have commented on their wall. How about a couple hundred more of us do the same !:yes::thumbsup:


Hahaha, I'll tell a few of my buddies to go on their facebook page and do the same. I deactivated my facebook account. It annoys me.


----------



## saskataper

Why can't I just get a little bungalow to do? I'm quoting this monster, 11300 ft of board, around 900 ft of bead, a few archways which I don't have a lot of experience with, and a 20' entrance. 
I wish I had a 2buckjr for this one it's going to take a while by myself. 
Any tips on the archways? They weren't boarded all that hot. I'm thinking of ordering one of those fancy pneumatic staplers from TrimTex just to make it that much easier.


----------



## gazman

Looks like fun.


----------



## bmitch

i might be wrong,but it looks like the boarder backcut the board for the arch.thats going to be a problem.the surface looks inconsistent .


----------



## bmitch

1\2" board should do that radius ,but if it dos'nt double layer 1\4",


----------



## saskataper

b said:


> i might be wrong,but it looks like the boarder backcut the board for the arch.thats going to be a problem.the surface looks inconsistent .


Yeah I mentioned that the builder when I looked at the job and asked him to get them to use doubled up 1/4" on the one arch that isn't boarded yet, i might even redo the ones that are already done, could be faster than trying to float them out.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

That looks like snow outside in your last pic:blink::blink:

use vinyl bead on arches of coarse. The really long runs, I use a few drywall screws to tap into the bead, just a 1/4 inch, to hold it there till you get the proper length. Once you get the proper length, you can reverse the screws out easily by hand. You could do this to them all, short pieces etc, just to hold them temporary in place, to get your measures.

Then install them with mud. Did Joe from trim-tex give you any mud max, when he went to visit you in Saskatoon, and not us here in London:furious:. If not throw in some white glue if you have no mud max. Use a good taping mud that already has good glue in it.

Why use mud????

it gives you that second chance to adjust things. To stand back and give it a good eye. Staples or glue, you can stand back to check your work, then maybe go "Oh sh1t, rip it down and start over again" Not so when using mud. You can fine tune the bead better. Then use some staples, at the strategic points to hold it. You don't need to staple the hell out of it neither. When installing a upright vinyl bead for example, we only put a few at the bottom, b/c of those big bad trimmers.

Trust me, mud with extra glue works extremely well, just ask Joe.

So when do you want me to send 2bjr, maybe I will come to Saskatoon too...... Joe went there so......:thumbup:


----------



## saskataper

thanks 2buck, yeah Joe left me some mudmax. Ive only done a couple arches and i had boarded them so of course they were perfect:whistling2:
I just glued them on but they were square I'm thinking bull will be a little trickier but i like that screw idea. 
Once I've got more work then I can handle come on out.


----------



## DLSdrywall

b said:


> i might be wrong,but it looks like the boarder backcut the board for the arch.thats going to be a problem.the surface looks inconsistent .


when they screwed the sheet it splits, they should wet the back of the sheet. We use 1/2" flex drywall instead of doubling up 1/4" drywall. 1/4 inch is like 40$ a sheet.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> thanks 2buck, yeah Joe left me some mudmax. Ive only done a couple arches and i had boarded them so of course they were perfect:whistling2:
> I just glued them on but they were square I'm thinking bull will be a little trickier but i like that screw idea.
> Once I've got more work then I can handle come on out.


Did little 20 buck arrive yet (half to speak in code, 2bjr still don't know...... it's gone yet:whistling2

Your care package arrived, that's a lot of blades you sent, will half to mail you some back. They ding us 5 to 6 bucks a blade here. Think there was well over ten sent:thumbup:

thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper

Don't worry about the blades like I said mike sent them to me along with a couple other repair kits and an extension box handle after I whined about my TT stuff breaking. I am still using the original blade on my taper. 
As far as 20buck goes it looks remarkably similar to my 11", I'm sure it's just a trick of the eye though.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> Don't worry about the blades like I said mike sent them to me along with a couple other repair kits and an extension box handle after I whined about my TT stuff breaking. I am still using the original blade on my taper.
> As far as 20buck goes it looks remarkably similar to my 11", I'm sure it's just a trick of the eye though.


Wow, never really measured them before:blink:

But .... if you think about it, weather coating beads or flats, the finish will be 10". Now I half to measure my curve trowel. And well I'm at it, I'm going to measure my 10" box, I wonder if it's 10" ?????

Plus that trowel has magical 2buck blessings on it too


----------



## saskataper

Yeah I'll give it a go on my next job and see if it remembers what it was taught.


----------



## CatD7

moore said:


> Gets better..:yes:




Apparently, they did their own electric work too. I've never seen a real electrician not strip the sheath off of the cable when he roughs in the electric work. Actually, I even see them wire capped together as well. Unless an amateur does it.


----------



## betterdrywall

For me that would be a baby magot, without enough ftage to cover for the extras I would have to charge extra or not make anything on a job like that. If it were 22-30,000 sq ft of brd,, Then it would be in the Monster catigory


----------



## saskataper

betterdrywall said:


> For me that would be a baby magot, without enough ftage to cover for the extras I would have to charge extra or not make anything on a job like that. If it were 22-30,000 sq ft of brd,, Then it would be in the Monster catigory


22-30 by yourself? That would be impressive. As far as making money on it goes you don't want to know what my quote was.


----------



## betterdrywall

saskataper said:


> 22-30 by yourself? That would be impressive. As far as making money on it goes you don't want to know what my quote was.


 Sorry must be some mis-understanding here. I am just saying, that is an average SMALL home in my area . As far as what you get paid is not my concern at all, I could care less.


----------



## betterdrywall

DLSdrywall said:


> when they screwed the sheet it splits, they should wet the back of the sheet. We use 1/2" flex drywall instead of doubling up 1/4" drywall. 1/4 inch is like 40$ a sheet.


 It's not too sharp of an arch,, I think both could be wraped with reg 1/2 pretty easy, just by standing up the rips and let them bend alittle. I alway order enough 1/2" flex for all the arches. Like you said much cheaper than 1/4"


----------



## saskataper

I haven't seen half inch flex, but I'm a taper so it could be here, I've only seen arches done with doubled 1/4" or by wetting down 1/2" usually a scrap of aqua. Either of which is better than back cutting the board and forcing me to float them out. 
I did see the bill for hanging when I asked for the board count to do my quote and it was at least 1k short of what it should have been, so like always you get what you pay for. It was a crew of Mexicans and nothing against them but it does piss me off that they are undercutting especially around here where there is a stupid amount of work and you can pretty much name your price. 
If I don't get the job I won't be surprised to get a call in a few weeks asking me to come fix a crap taping job.


----------



## DLSdrywall

saskataper said:


> I haven't seen half inch flex, but I'm a taper so it could be here, I've only seen arches done with doubled 1/4" or by wetting down 1/2" usually a scrap of aqua. Either of which is better than back cutting the board and forcing me to float them out.
> I did see the bill for hanging when I asked for the board count to do my quote and it was at least 1k short of what it should have been, so like always you get what you pay for. It was a crew of Mexicans and nothing against them but it does piss me off that they are undercutting especially around here where there is a stupid amount of work and you can pretty much name your price.
> If I don't get the job I won't be surprised to get a call in a few weeks asking me to come fix a crap taping job.


Thats why when the call you back charge them double:yes:!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

betterdrywall said:


> It's not too sharp of an arch,, I think both could be wraped with reg 1/2 pretty easy, just by standing up the rips and let them bend alittle. I alway order enough 1/2" flex for all the arches. Like you said much cheaper than 1/4"


Your right, about the 1/2" drywall:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper

Damn I didn't get the job, someone else quoted almost 4k less than me. Oh well I guess now I wait for the call to go fix it.


----------



## Kiwiman

saskataper said:


> Damn I didn't get the job, someone else quoted almost 4k less than me. Oh well I guess now I wait for the call to go fix it.


The worst job I've ever had to fix cost the builder more than double ......it was originally to be my job but I was going to be a week or so late getting there, so he got some out of towners to balls it up, short story long, he had to pay half the money to get them to carry on, then he had to pay the full amount to try and get them to finish, then me feeling sorry for know one, charged more to repair the house than I would have charged to start from new, the moral of the story.....Don't ask me to repair another mans work if you are an impatient tight arse


----------



## moore

After all the chit work lately..This came in. a whole house!!!


----------



## saskataper

Got a call from a contractor today asking me to come finish/fix a basement job, about 600sq. The job was a couple weeks behind cause of the taper (I heard something about jail). The painter (my brother in-law) showed up to this. Hence the call to me. I was baffled by the unfinished no-coat until I found the one off-angle with magic corner in it.
While I was there the other taper showed up (I guess he didn't get the memo that he was done) he said he had a real hard time trying to get the magic corner to look good so he re-did it with no-coat and that no-one told him to fill around the shower. I politely explained that magic is for vaults and that yes the shower had to be done and he left.
I think it's safe to say that I have a new client as I'll have it all fixed for him by tomorrow afternoon. It's amazing how much work you get when you show up.


----------



## gazman

Here is something that I have never worked with before. I worked out fairly quick that it is a pain when it is sticking out side of the cavity.:yes::furious:


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> Here is something that I have never worked with before. I worked out fairly quick that it is a pain when it is sticking out side of the cavity.:yes::furious:
> 
> 2012 08 01 10 33 30 207 - YouTube


you work on still frame which is very noisy and that is reason for insulation in my opinion
if I own that house i would insulate each wall and use sound proof plasterboard everywhere


----------



## moore

I don't care much for It myself Gaz. I had to scrape the over spray off with my hatchet so the glue would stick.:furious:

It has It's place ...Old farm houses/Plantation homes where they want to keep the old wood siding..It seals the old homes up pretty well. ,,but those old homes have so many nooks @ crannys They still have room to breathe .. A home needs to breathe..


Are those yanks from the great lakes area?:whistling2:

Theres another method they use here were they staple a blanket of mesh [ YES I said mesh]..across the ceilings and walls then blow the insulation in the cavities ... both spray foam and blown insulation has a high content of moisture...IMO..


----------



## Square Foot

I've done several houses with this foam and don't care for it at all. Last house was 7500 heated sq ft.


----------



## gam026

So my naghbor asked me to come look at his basement that his brother in law is taping for him. He acually told me "not a bad job eh.."it was one of the worst taping jobs i have ever seen. He used AP for every coat with fibre tape on the flats and papertape in the angles. He used dry mud so all the tape is bubbling. A lot of fibre is showing and he just finished skimming and is on the sanding stage. he is also using a palm sander to sand everything including angles and burning through to the brown paper everywhere. Every joint will show when its painted. 

Need some advise. If it were someone off kijjiji. Would tell him to fire him, but its his brother in law. Do i leave it alone, or tell him?


----------



## DLSdrywall

gam026 said:


> So my naghbor asked me to come look at his basement that his brother in law is taping for him. He acually told me "not a bad job eh.."it was one of the worst taping jobs i have ever seen. He used AP for every coat with fibre tape on the flats and papertape in the angles. He used dry mud so all the tape is bubbling. A lot of fibre is showing and he just finished skimming and is on the sanding stage. he is also using a palm sander to sand everything including angles and burning through to the brown paper everywhere. Every joint will show when its painted.
> 
> Need some advise. If it were someone off kijjiji. Would tell him to fire him, but its his brother in law. Do i leave it alone, or tell him?


 
Take a light and show him and explain the difference between do-it yourselfers, and a professional say it like it's not bad for someone who's not a drywall finisher, but here's where you went wrong. It's the way you word insulting him that will make the difference.


----------



## gam026

DLSdrywall said:


> Take a light and show him and explain the difference between do-it yourselfers, and a professional say it like it's not bad for someone who's not a drywall finisher, but here's where you went wrong. It's the way you word insulting him that will make the difference.


Yeah i did give him a bit of advise to tell his brother in law. Told him to cut out the or replace the tape where its really bad. Trying to be as nice as i can, but its a $500,000 home and he's butchering it. However he shouldnt have been so cheap in the fist place.


----------



## pjwooly

Yeah the job i had which the mud shrunk back on was fixed just like this .The cheif hanger has been doing it(hanging) for a few years(prison for 6 yrs previously) and had 2 brand new apprentices helping him screw.If i knew before i started the job i would have probly walked away!..As said above "the flusher will fix it"


----------



## Square Foot

DLSdrywall said:


> Take a light and show him and explain the difference between do-it yourselfers, and a professional say it like it's not bad for someone who's not a drywall finisher, but here's where you went wrong. It's the way you word insulting him that will make the difference.


I agree with DLS since the home owner is just asking for your opinion. But...but...if he had asked you to fix it, I would, while still being nice as possible, lay all the cards on the table.

I have had to do this on more than one occasion where a "do-it yourselfer "screwed up the hanging and finishing. I give them two options....

#1 start over and make it right by using proper materials and proper application of materials.

#2 Leave in place and finish over what they have already done but NO warrantee will be offered.


----------



## DLSdrywall

pjwooly said:


> Yeah the job i had which the mud shrunk back on was fixed just like this .The cheif hanger has been doing it(hanging) for a few years(prison for 6 yrs previously) and had 2 brand new apprentices helping him screw.If i knew before i started the job i would have probly walked away!..As said above "the flusher will fix it"


YA or the classic tapes 2 inches lol, or what the drywaller use around here with a french accent isz okay iz know zee taper.


----------



## SlimPickins

I started hanging the garage I rebuilt today. Rock didn't show up until 1:30, so I was only able to get lidded out.

Since the place was so out of square, I decided to use Trim-Tex butt-boards on the ceiling joints, because I knew (after sheeting the roof) that the lay-out got whacked out half-way up the run. 

I have to say, they worked really well, and the hollow they create is certainly visible, and looks like it will be just the trick for this smooth-wall gig.

Tomorrow, I break out the rebate-mate for wall joints, but I have to go buy some vacuum bags first.

While it seems like a lot of hassle for a 30 sheet job, it will be a perfect opportunity to give all these different approaches a run-for the money. I can see advantages/disadvantages to both.

After the job is hung/finished, I'm going to post a new thread making a comparison of the two methods and listing said advantages/disadvantages.

Sorry, no pictures....cell phone sucks and I'm not bringing a $3K camera set-up into gypsum land:no:

I was pretty stoked for how easy it's hanging out....this thing was nasty dilapidated pig when we got started tearing it apart.:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Ive just taped my garage ceiling with buttboards and rebatemate butts............Buttboards fast to put up but take more and wider mud to get flat............Rebatemate seam takes a few narrow coats bit IS flat, Very flat.


----------



## SlimPickins

cazna said:


> Ive just taped my garage ceiling with buttboards and rebatemate butts............Buttboards fast to put up but take more and wider mud to get flat............Rebatemate seam takes a few narrow coats bit IS flat, Very flat.


Yeah, I ran the rebatemate today, and I'm looking forward to seeing how it coats out.

I now have a mix of standard butt-joints, butt-board joints, and rebatemate joints. It's like a circus of variety in my li'l ol' garage :laughing:

I'd start the new thread tonight, but I'm worn out. They stocked USG 5/8", and that sh!t is heavy. And, it doesn't snap worth a damn, and it takes 3-4 times longer to rasp smooth :furious: Fine and dandy on 8' business, but a 10' crooked garage? :no: 

New thread either tomorrow or Sunday. I'm involved in a charity gig tomorrow at the re-purposing/used home supply store. It's called "Spontaneous Construction", and you show up at the yard and build whatever awesomeness you can in 6 hours. I did it last year, and it was fun. They auction all the stuff off to raise money for the business (a non-profit). 

The rebatemate is a pretty cool tool....but I'll save talking about it for the new thread.


----------



## Mudshark

SlimPickins said:


> I'd start the new thread tonight, but I'm worn out. They stocked USG 5/8", and that sh!t is heavy. And, it doesn't snap worth a damn, and it takes 3-4 times longer to rasp smooth :furious: .


----------



## SlimPickins

Mudshark said:


>


I see how it is....I post a few good natured naked gay photos of you and now you're not my internet buddy anymore.

Yeah, I was whining a little bit. All this fancy dandy carpentry work is ruining me for hanging drywall. A pity it is.....a real pity. :laughing:

Still.....when you have to hit a 4" cut-off of a sheet with your hammer to get it to break off, something is definitely wrong.....


----------



## Mudshark

All good Slim 

I grin though when I hear complaining about 5/8 being heavy. I think I have hung more 5/8 than I have 1/2 so just use to it I guess. Now that 3/4 board for elevator shaft linings, that stuff is heavy.


----------



## chris

SlimPickins said:


> I see how it is....I post a few good natured naked gay photos of you and now you're not my internet buddy anymore.
> 
> Yeah, I was whining a little bit. All this fancy dandy carpentry work is ruining me for hanging drywall. A pity it is.....a real pity. :laughing:
> 
> Still.....when you have to hit a 4" cut-off of a sheet with your hammer to get it to break off, something is definitely wrong.....


 That USG is the meanest of the 5/8.


----------



## SlimPickins

chris said:


> That USG is the meanest of the 5/8.


Thank you. I was actually starting to think I might have been exposed to kryptonite or something. I've never worked so hard to do something so easy before. 

You know, when you go to snap a sheet, and it doesn't snap and you try again, and again and you hit the back of a 12" butt joint cut-off 7-8 times and loudly proclaim "Jesus!" after it finally breaks.

Snapped just fine with rip cuts.


----------



## SlimPickins

Mudshark said:


> All good Slim
> 
> I grin though when I hear complaining about 5/8 being heavy. I think I have hung more 5/8 than I have 1/2 so just use to it I guess. Now that 3/4 board for elevator shaft linings, that stuff is heavy.


I've hung my share as well, but this last batch was at least 10% heavier, I swear. It was totally dry, or I'd have sworn they'd wet it down before bringing it to me:blink:

I like that 1" green board


----------



## 2buckcanuck

your just getting older Slim

things begin to feel more heavy , things seem farther away(especially the bathroom) and eight foot high ceilings seem to get higher and higher on you. The only thing that speeds up for you,,,,,,is Time

Xmas is almost upon us:blink:


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> your just getting older Slim
> 
> things begin to feel more heavy , things seem farther away(especially the bathroom) and eight foot high ceilings seem to get higher and higher on you. The only thing that speeds up for you,,,,,,is Time
> 
> Xmas is almost upon us:blink:


Thats bang on the money that is :yes:, .......from my own experience


----------



## SlimPickins

So, this week we've been making a kitchen full of countertops out of reclaimed fir bowling alley material. It's brutal stuff to work with....no glue, but 1" strips of fir nailed every 6" with 16d nails  We have to cut it with a roof demolition blade. I cut the sink hole in this chunk today after taking it to an architectural moulding business to "borrow" their 36" belt sander (sweet sweet machine).....it looked like the shop was on fire it was so smoky in there. I don't know how many nails I've cut in half.....the long way

We've been drilling through all the layers and sticking all-thread through to cinch it all together, because it has no glue. We've gone through 3 30" long 1/4" drill bits so far :laughing:

Yeah, it's a pain in the ass, but it's hourly so I'm not complaining:thumbsup:

I also got to dovetail a pile of drawers today...change is nice!


----------



## rebel20

2buckcanuck said:


> your just getting older Slim
> 
> things begin to feel more heavy , things seem farther away(especially the bathroom) and eight foot high ceilings seem to get higher and higher on you. The only thing that speeds up for you,,,,,,is Time
> 
> Xmas is almost upon us:blink:


Hey slim here's the test you know your getting old when your moaning and grunting more from getting up off the couch than having sex with your women

rebel


----------



## rebel20

2buckcanuck said:


> ill answer that
> 
> I would say the 2 main brands are CGC, which is a sister company of USG drywall in the states.
> 
> Then there is west roc, guessing there's a American parent company, their drywall is called west roc well the muds are called pro-roc
> 
> Tried to google who's the parent company but I can't find out who, maybe someone on here knows
> 
> Then there's gypsum x, it's garbage:yes:


Certainteed is the parent company

rebel


----------



## SlimPickins

rebel20 said:


> Hey slim here's the test you know your getting old when your moaning and grunting more from getting up off the couch than having sex with your women
> 
> rebel


Oh no  I'm getting old 

I was grunting like a bison in the rut last night just, tossing the nerf football with my son. (It was a big day yesterday, and I'm pretty sore now.)


----------



## Kiwiman

SlimPickins said:


> Oh no  I'm getting old
> 
> *I was grunting like a bison in the rut last night*


Are you sure you don't mean you were grunting like a bison "*while*" in the rut last night....I know how you feel :whistling2:


----------



## moore

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Zp8skttrlk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Zp8skttrlk&feature=youtu.be


The lines on that hip tray look sweet moore....nice job.


----------



## moore

We can bring it to ya....:furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> We can bring it to ya....:furious:


Well,,,,,,,,,, at least it looks like they kept it up off the ground for you:whistling2:


----------



## chris

My rock supply let me down bigtime today. Called me at 630 and said there truck got stuck... on Saturday:furious: I called yesterday to confirm . It was a job for a VIP client to boot. Needless to say me and another guy had to stock 40 brds 5/8 and then hang it. And it rained alllllll day


----------



## DLSdrywall

moore said:


> We can bring it to ya....:furious:


In there defense they did bring it to you !! lol:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins

Okay, this thread is usually a showcase of the crappy jobs we got to work on. 

I'm going to mix it up a little....

Today, I got to have a _real _treat. We started work on a timber frame porch for the house we're remodeling using 100 year old reclaimed timbers. I got to use one of these (makita chain mortiser):yes::thumbsup:

But tomorrow, I have to break off this job for a few days to go do some..........drywall.


----------



## moore

11.500sft of board...550 ft of bead...I go back in 2 weeks for the basement 40 boards ..breeze


----------



## mudslingr

Wide open. Gotta like it ! :thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN

chris said:


> My rock supply let me down bigtime today. Called me at 630 and said there truck got stuck... on Saturday:furious: I called yesterday to confirm . It was a job for a VIP client to boot. Needless to say me and another guy had to stock 40 brds 5/8 and then hang it. And it rained alllllll day


I feel sorry for u!:thumbsup:
By the way that was sarcastic!


----------



## gordie

O chit thats bad if thats the kind of boarding you are dealing with guys i guess your getting [email protected]#ed off.

That reminds me of my first job the boss was pretty cool about it and suplied me the board i needed to fix as much as i could the taper laughed and said no way he was gonna doit.

My head was held very low it took two days to fix "still not that good"..

Just having someone see that kind of crap killed me. :whistling2:

do they pay over 20. cent per sq out there for board cuz it don't get that bad in B.C. and they pay as low as 16.:blink:


----------



## moore

mudslingr said:


> Wide open. Gotta like it ! :thumbup:


 
Yep. Pretty wide open.. Bead was a PITA..


----------



## Philma Crevices

Looks good man :yes: Looks like a ton of bead for a house...

What type of drop ceiling is that getting?


----------



## moore

Philma Crevices said:


> Looks good man :yes: Looks like a ton of bead for a house...
> 
> What type of drop ceiling is that getting?


 It's a dentist office ..not sure about the ceiling I'll find out soon .
still have the basement to do ..next week or so.


----------



## saskataper

Nice work Moore


----------



## saskataper

What's wrong with these pictures?


----------



## mudslingr

I hate when the boarder thinks the taper won't notice.:furious: Dumb fecks don't realize we have to check out every sq.cm and WILL find any problems.

Tapers shouldn't need knee pads.


----------



## moore

those friggin boarders!!


----------



## saskataper

Yeah I bought knee pads yesterday. It was the framer who boarded it, my boarder was to busy at the time, but its obvious that the framing is stupid to, it's a hundred year old house that was lifted to put this basement in so there are lvl beams everywhere but rather than build a 2x6 wall under them I got those stupid bulkheads. 
Those pics were just the worst of it, it was hard to find some thing that was done right. 
Kicker is that's a 9' basement and the window was plenty big enough for 54" but they saved $400 by using 48"


----------



## gordie

saskataper said:


> Yeah I bought knee pads yesterday. It was the framer who boarded it, my boarder was to busy at the time, but its obvious that the framing is stupid to, it's a hundred year old house that was lifted to put this basement in so there are lvl beams everywhere but rather than build a 2x6 wall under them I got those stupid bulkheads.
> Those pics were just the worst of it, it was hard to find some thing that was done right.
> Kicker is that's a 9' basement and the window was plenty big enough for 54" but they saved $400 by using 48"


 It's just stupid half the time out here in sask no 54's either the supplier or the d.c is to lazy or stupid to order them.

did a basement 9' had 54's boss took them out and loaded them into a house that became more urgent and was supposedly ready. "bull ****"

The basement ended up getting done first but when they reloaded they couldn't get 54's in or any of the lid 12' and 10's.

So they had me board it with all stand up 9' and all 8' ers on the lid "butt city"

then when i got to do the house they stole the board for.. I find out there isn't 1 9' wall all 8' and there was a 14' vault i had to do with 54's instead of the proper c.d. or sag resistant board that should have been there.:whistling2:

hey sask do you do any of the condo's that are going up out there just wondering if we work for some of the same companies.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> for 54" but they saved $400 by using 48"


Not when you charge them $400 more:thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper

Nah I do mostly privates or work for small contractors. There is and old folks condo going up down the street from where I live which would have been cool but I guess the dacha is from battleford and was set for tapers when I talked to him in the spring, funny thing is he was told it would be ready for board in August and its still not even close by the looks of it.


----------



## moore

Been there before man...Those damn metal hangers
I cut the rock back to the edge of the hanger and prefill the void with 20 min ...Strange:blink:...I just got into a pissing match with a building inspector about the hurricane hangers..They ALWAYS put them on the inside here ..I told him how they screw things up and theres no good reason why they can't put them on the outside ..
He says it's code they go on the inside...I said no! As long as there on It doesn't matter which side..The framers put them on the inside cause it's easier for them... You go through your little book ..It's there!


----------



## saskataper

If it wasn't a buddy of my dads I would have added probably a grand but instead I just pushed the job a couple weeks till I had time. I felt bad cause it was the framers fault, the owners had no idea.


----------



## jcampbell

moore said:


> Been there before man...Those damn metal hangers
> I cut the rock back to the edge of the hanger and prefill the void with 20 min ...Strange:blink:...I just got into a pissing match with a building inspector about the hurricane hangers..They ALWAYS put them on the inside here ..I told him how they screw things up and theres no good reason why they can't put them on the outside ..
> He says it's code they go on the inside...I said no! As long as there on It doesn't matter which side..The framers put them on the inside cause it's easier for them... You go through your little book ..It's there!


It depends on the type of truss used Moore. The trusses that have the bottom chord continue to the tail of the truss u can put them on the outside . The ones where the bottom chord stops at the outside edge on the top plate can't have the ht's on the outside . I am one of those guys who always put them on the inside. Where they get nailed to the face of the double top plate I try to really bang them in so they don't make too much of a bump . As for the hangers for the bigger lvl beams ....well. You have to be creative. I have furred them out so the board will not touch them and put a few globs of pl to hold the very end of the drywall where it's over the hanger. Notching the bottom of the lvl will help recess the hanger too. Doesn't do any harm as most multiple ply beams have one or 2 plys that are wider / taller than the other and should be planed down or furred out a bit anyways. I board my own work so I take the time to do these things. Contract framers won't . They don't care about the trades after. But yes ....those darn hangers sure can be a pita ! You can also rabbit out the rock a bit on the backside. But yet again.... It's tha tapers problem right?


----------



## saskataper

moore said:


> Been there before man...Those damn metal hangers
> I cut the rock back to the edge of the hanger and prefill the void with 20 min ...Strange:blink:...I just got into a pissing match with a building inspector about the hurricane hangers..They ALWAYS put them on the inside here ..I told him how they screw things up and theres no good reason why they can't put them on the outside ..
> He says it's code they go on the inside...I said no! As long as there on It doesn't matter which side..The framers put them on the inside cause it's easier for them... You go through your little book ..It's there!


I thought of cutting it back but that's like 4" to fill


----------



## moore

saskataper said:


> I thought of cutting it back but that's like 4" to fill


 yeah ...fill it with 20min let it cure ..tape er up then bead it ... Then it will end up straight ..in stead of curved..Done it this way many times. furring out those hangers ...that's the framers job!!! Not ours...BUT:whistling2:


----------



## jcampbell

moore said:


> yeah ...fill it with 20min let it cure ..tape er up then bead it ... Then it will end up straight ..in stead of curved..Done it this way many times. furring out those hangers ...that's the framers job!!! Not ours...BUT:whistling2:


Can't we all just get along........


----------



## jcampbell

moore said:


> yeah ...fill it with 20min let it cure ..tape er up then bead it ... Then it will end up straight ..in stead of curved..Done it this way many times. furring out those hangers ...that's the framers job!!! Not ours...BUT:whistling2:


I would do it for ya Moore ......


----------



## moore

What's wrong with this picture? Lean your head to the left..lol..
I didn't catch it till today I was like  did I do that!! 

In person it's alot worse.:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins

I'll have to take some pictures of the house I'm hanging now....it's incredible. All the boards have to be cut into trapezoids (3 sides cut). I need to hold a level on both walls to find out how to cut the sheets...most are 3/4" off on both sides. I cut a piece yesterday that was 2" out in 30" 

It's testing my skill..............and my patience. Only 2 more floors and 2 stairwells and a garage to go


----------



## jcampbell

SlimPickins said:


> I'll have to take some pictures of the house I'm hanging now....it's incredible. All the boards have to be cut into trapezoids (3 sides cut). I need to hold a level on both walls to find out how to cut the sheets...most are 3/4" off on both sides. I cut a piece yesterday that was 2" out in 30"
> 
> It's testing my skill..............and my patience. Only 2 more floors and 2 stairwells and a garage to go


This must be a Reno on an old house? Can't be nc.


----------



## carpentaper

moore said:


> yeah ...fill it with 20min let it cure ..tape er up then bead it ... Then it will end up straight ..in stead of curved..Done it this way many times. furring out those hangers ...that's the framers job!!! Not ours...BUT:whistling2:


i do the same thing:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> Been there before man...Those damn metal hangers
> I cut the rock back to the edge of the hanger and prefill the void with 20 min ...Strange:blink:...I just got into a pissing match with a building inspector about the hurricane hangers..They ALWAYS put them on the inside here ..I told him how they screw things up and theres no good reason why they can't put them on the outside ..
> He says it's code they go on the inside...I said no! As long as there on It doesn't matter which side..The framers put them on the inside cause it's easier for them... You go through your little book ..It's there!


A good hanger will at least hog the rock on the backside.....unless it's lowball bid work:whistling2:




jcampbell said:


> This must be a Reno on an old house? Can't be nc.


Yessir, a full gut on a 100 year old house that hasn't aged all that well. It's been fun doing the carpentry on it as well (most of the time).

The major issue is rafter spreading in the middle of the house, it's a long story but it has to do with missing collar ties due to an extra gable. That, and some other significant failures/building errors by the original builders contribute to a whole lot of extra challenging hanging.


----------



## gordie

saskataper said:


> Nah I do mostly privates or work for small contractors. There is and old folks condo going up down the street from where I live which would have been cool but I guess the dacha is from battleford and was set for tapers when I talked to him in the spring, funny thing is he was told it would be ready for board in August and its still not even close by the looks of it.


 I see i'm still a bottom feeder and work for the mcdonalds companies i was told the supervisors drive their company trucks out in saskatoon and get the finger all over town i won't spell their name just initials "u.d.":thumbup:


----------



## saskataper

Oh sorry man


----------



## saskataper

moore said:


> Been there before man...Those damn metal hangers
> I cut the rock back to the edge of the hanger and prefill the void with 20 min ...Strange:blink:...I just got into a pissing match with a building inspector about the hurricane hangers..They ALWAYS put them on the inside here ..I told him how they screw things up and theres no good reason why they can't put them on the outside ..
> He says it's code they go on the inside...I said no! As long as there on It doesn't matter which side..The framers put them on the inside cause it's easier for them... You go through your little book ..It's there!


Thanks Moore! Worked like a charm


----------



## moore

The carpenters hung 1 wall..Just 1 wall!!!:blink:


----------



## jcampbell

moore said:


> The carpenters hung 1 wall..Just 1 wall!!!:blink:


Is that what they call themselves? I can think of another name for em'.


----------



## gazman

jcampbell said:


> Is that what they call themselves? I can think of another name for em'.


Let me guess. They cut up meat and make sausages.


----------



## harvv

Walked into a basement the other day hung by the contractor. About 9 closets in total, they used every single piece of scrap they could. Butt joints over both jack studs on almost every single doorway inside and out. Some gaps so wide you could stick your thumb into. They used cordless drills with the drywall extension bit things. Every single screw in the field had a ring burnt in the paper around it. Every closet full of homeowners stuff before tape started :yes:


----------



## A smooth finish

This is what I am working on this week.

Love it when people put in can lights


----------



## SlimPickins

A smooth finish said:


> This is what I am working on this week.
> 
> Love it when people put in can lights
> 
> View attachment 6680


Thank you for the hearty morning laugh! That texture is Awesome with a capital A.


----------



## A smooth finish

Ya. Its a rental so there like 

Just do it and make it some what match. 

Im like ok I guess I will do the worst texture job possible and it will match.


----------



## SlimPickins

A smooth finish said:


> Ya. Its a rental so there like
> 
> Just do it and make it some what match.
> 
> Im like ok I guess I will do the worst texture job possible and it will match.


I noticed that your photo has a word in it. Did you spray paint that on there when you got the job?


----------



## A smooth finish

SlimPickins said:


> I noticed that your photo has a word in it. Did you spray paint that on there when you got the job?


No I think that may have been who I was working for. 

The guy said they took out 2 24ft trailer full of garbage and 2 pick up loads. This house was full of crap.


----------



## moore

A smooth finish said:


> This is what I am working on this week.
> 
> Love it when people put in can lights
> 
> View attachment 6680


 
OOF!:blink:


----------



## SlimPickins

I swear I don't know how these f***ing jobs find me. I just show up when the builder calls. Even when I look at it, I think "No big deal".

Then, I show up and there's flexible duct running every which way across the ceiling. I have to disconnect it. The ceiling is 88" in 1/3 of it, and get this.........70" in the rest. We're talking 10 sheets of 5/8" 12 footers at 70" off the uneven floor that has a 25 degree slope on part of it

I hang the 88" part first, to get warmed up:laughing: They f***ed up layout at one end, and the middle of the butt breaks on the joist, but the ends do not 3" out of square in 12 ft. Uneven joists with blown in cellulose that was over-packed. And all of the ducts coming out of the lid have elbows on them. I'm not even going to talk about the damn walls or the wavy floor. Usually, I'm into precision and try to make accurate cuts, but at the end of the day today I started giving a 1/4" on tight cuts:laughing: 

I have some pictures on my phone, but I doubt I'll expend the energy to load them......I'm BEAT!

*end bitchy whiny rant*


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

SlimPickins said:


> I swear I don't know how these f***ing jobs find me. I just show up when the builder calls. Even when I look at it, I think "No big deal".
> 
> Then, I show up and there's flexible duct running every which way across the ceiling. I have to disconnect it. The ceiling is 88" in 1/3 of it, and get this.........70" in the rest. We're talking 10 sheets of 5/8" 12 footers at 70" off the uneven floor that has a 25 degree slope on part of it
> 
> I hang the 88" part first, to get warmed up:laughing: They f***ed up layout at one end, and the middle of the butt breaks on the joist, but the ends do not 3" out of square in 12 ft. Uneven joists with blown in cellulose that was over-packed. And all of the ducts coming out of the lid have elbows on them. I'm not even going to talk about the damn walls or the wavy floor. Usually, I'm into precision and try to make accurate cuts, but at the end of the day today I started giving a 1/4" on tight cuts:laughing:
> 
> I have some pictures on my phone, but I doubt I'll expend the energy to load them......I'm BEAT!
> 
> *end bitchy whiny rant*


Did you get thrown off this job. 1/4 " off unacceptable.


----------



## thefinisher

I feel your pain! Builder called us back to do some "patchwork" on a house that we finished a couple months back and is already pointed up. I guess the electrician messed up pretty bad lol. In total there was I think 62 patches throughout the house!


----------



## SlimPickins

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Did you get thrown off this job. 1/4 " off unacceptable.


Hey, I know that job! It looks like the attic conversion I did a while back! It was the worst job I ever had to do...although today's job was trying to take the lead. However, today's job is too much of a sissy to crush the attic from the abyss of hell.


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> I swear I don't know how these f***ing jobs find me. I just show up when the builder calls. Even when I look at it, I think "No big deal".
> 
> Then, I show up and there's flexible duct running every which way across the ceiling. I have to disconnect it. The ceiling is 88" in 1/3 of it, and get this.........70" in the rest. We're talking 10 sheets of 5/8" 12 footers at 70" off the uneven floor that has a 25 degree slope on part of it
> 
> I hang the 88" part first, to get warmed up:laughing: They f***ed up layout at one end, and the middle of the butt breaks on the joist, but the ends do not 3" out of square in 12 ft. Uneven joists with blown in cellulose that was over-packed. And all of the ducts coming out of the lid have elbows on them. I'm not even going to talk about the damn walls or the wavy floor. Usually, I'm into precision and try to make accurate cuts, but at the end of the day today I started giving a 1/4" on tight cuts:laughing:
> 
> I have some pictures on my phone, but I doubt I'll expend the energy to load them......I'm BEAT!
> 
> *end bitchy whiny rant*


Been there done that Slim..I call it working for a living..nothin whiny about it. I put those jobs off till i'm between houses.I never turn em down, next week I have a basement job /trailer repair/and surcurity system tear out repair. 
I could have turned all 3 down and had the week off to work on my own home ,,but I don't like working on my own home I like working on other peoples homes ..I'm a sick puppy right? :blink:


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> Been there done that Slim..I call it working for a living..nothin whiny about it. I put those jobs off till i'm between houses.I never turn em down, next week I have a basement job /trailer repair/and surcurity system tear out repair.
> I could have turned all 3 down and had the week off to work on my own home ,,but I don't like working on my own home I like working on other peoples homes ..I'm a sick puppy right? :blink:


Yeah, I like to put them off too, but this one couldn't wait so I sacrificed my weekend. I also accepted it because the woman is going to use this space as storage while she undergoes a $350,000 remodel on her home.....which I will be doing the drywall on. I'm taking one for the team......MY team:laughing:

And, I don't like working on my home, but I like building furniture. I miss that Oh well, next week I get to do some tricky carpentry work and install a decorative railing system using 100 year old reclaimed fir:thumbsup:..........and I'll be $***.xx "richer" for two days worth of work


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

SlimPickins said:


> Hey, I know that job! It looks like the attic conversion I did a while back! It was the worst job I ever had to do...although today's job was trying to take the lead. However, today's job is too much of a sissy to crush the attic from the abyss of hell.


The worst is over. All square boxes on the second floor.


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> The worst is over. All square boxes on the second floor.


 :blink: What happens next?


----------



## sdrdrywall

Thanks Moore I didn't wanna be the one to blow the whistle on this one. .but wow


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> :blink: What happens next?


3rd level gets skim coated tomorrow. I have to hang 2nd level With the apprentice. Then I'm going to the bar in town.


----------



## br549

Looks like it's coming along. That looks like a helluva lot of prefilling though, is it ready for the No-Coat or Straitflex now?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

br549 said:


> Looks like it's coming along. That looks like a helluva lot of prefilling though, is it ready for the No-Coat or Straitflex now?


That is bed coat. Everything is taped. Corner bead, Basecoat, topcoat tomorrow. And minimal sanding on Wednesday.


----------



## boco

Are you puttin that mud on with a trowel or shovel?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

boco said:


> Are you puttin that mud on with a trowel or shovel?


The mud was put on with a trowel. the shovel was used to pull the angles.


----------



## gazman

Mr Brightstar, I am not sure how I can put this without hurting your feelings but I think that you may have misunderstood a few of the previous posts. I think what they are trying to say is that your work looks crap. Sorry for being blunt, but I suggest that you have a look through the thread linked here.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/video-tours-dwt-members-jobs-2837/

This may give you more of an understanding of the type of finish that we are used to seeing.


----------



## mudslingr

gazman;79682 I think what they are trying to say is that your work looks crap. Sorry for being blunt
[/QUOTE said:


> The apprentice ? :blink: I hope !


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

gazman said:


> Mr Brightstar, I am not sure how I can put this without hurting your feelings but I think that you may have misunderstood a few of the previous posts. I think what they are trying to say is that your work looks crap. Sorry for being blunt, but I suggest that you have a look through the thread linked here.
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/video-tours-dwt-members-jobs-2837/
> 
> This may give you more of an understanding of the type of finish that we are used to seeing.


I understand there trying to say it looks like crap. I don't think they understand that it's getting skim coated. Not just a tight skim over the seams But 2 coats floated over every square inch of the wall. Which I think many of you guys would referred to as level 5. Smooth and seamless damn near flawless in any light. Those pictures are not the final product. But who would be quick to judge on here

Everything looks tight and right in the video. Looks good.


----------



## thefinisher

Hey guys... he is probably just used to doing plaster work :whistling2:. I guess if it comes out good then it doesn't matter wha it looks like now, but I would have wanted it to look sharp and clean if I was going to post a picture up here.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

thefinisher said:


> Hey guys... he is probably just used to doing plaster work :whistling2:. I guess if it comes out good then it doesn't matter wha it looks like now, but I would have wanted it to look sharp and clean if I was going to post a picture up here.


70% of my work is Skim Coating / plastering. When I look at the pictures I look at the angle The angles are sharp and clean filled and floated straight. I don't look at where mud meets the board. No shame in my game.


----------



## SlimPickins

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I understand there trying to say it looks like crap. I don't think they understand that it's getting skim coated. Not just a tight skim over the seams But 2 coats floated over every square inch of the wall. Which I think many of you guys would referred to as level 5. Smooth and seamless damn near flawless in any light. Those pictures are not the final product. But who would be quick to judge on here
> 
> Everything looks tight and right in the video. Looks good.


I knew what would be happening afterward.

A lot of guys on here will argue that you shouldn't do more work than necessary (like make a pretty block coat......even though I personally believe that every coat is a finish coat and will make your life easier)...but then they tear you a new one when your work doesn't look awesome.

Unfortunately, even when you are just sharing your sh!tty tricky jobs, you'll get opinions that aren't requested nor desired. I think it's because people just like to be mean.


----------



## chris

It dont look too bad, I can see that most lines are straight and should look good when its done. Post a pic after you get the 1rst skim on:thumbsup:, oh, and clean up those screws


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

SlimPickins said:


> I knew what would be happening afterward.
> 
> A lot of guys on here will argue that you shouldn't do more work than necessary (like make a pretty block coat......even though I personally believe that every coat is a finish coat and will make your life easier)...but then they tear you a new one when your work doesn't look awesome.
> 
> Unfortunately, even when you are just sharing your sh!tty tricky jobs, you'll get opinions that aren't requested nor desired. I think it's because people just like to be mean.


I understand you get what you pay for. And that most people on here don't understand the difference between veneer plastering and skim coating. Most people on here also don't post pictures They've been in business for many years and still can't afford a new cell phone With a camera. They all eat tacos at Drywall prices. See I can be a dic too It's cheap entertainment for me this app was free.


----------



## sdrdrywall

job we finished a couple weeks ago


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Hey guys... he is probably just used to doing plaster work :whistling2:. I guess if it comes out good then it doesn't matter wha it looks like now, but I would have wanted it to look sharp and clean if I was going to post a picture up here.


 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/video-tours-dwt-members-jobs-2837/index33/#post79704


----------



## gazman

SlimPickins said:


> Unfortunately, even when you are just sharing your sh!tty tricky jobs, you'll get opinions that aren't requested nor desired. I think it's because people just like to be mean.


Slim, I didn't post what I said to be mean it appeared to me the he was not getting what was being said so I thought blunt might do the trick.


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I understand there trying to say it looks like crap. I don't think they understand that it's getting skim coated. Not just a tight skim over the seams But 2 coats floated over every square inch of the wall. Which I think many of you guys would referred to as level 5. Smooth and seamless damn near flawless in any light. Those pictures are not the final product. But who would be quick to judge on here
> 
> Everything looks tight and right in the video. Looks good.


 That's what I figured..Would be sweet to see a finished pic Bright star..or even a vid...So you skim coat with dura bond too?


----------



## gazman

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I understand there trying to say it looks like crap. I don't think they understand that it's getting skim coated. Not just a tight skim over the seams But 2 coats floated over every square inch of the wall. Which I think many of you guys would referred to as level 5. Smooth and seamless damn near flawless in any light. Those pictures are not the final product. But who would be quick to judge on here
> 
> Everything looks tight and right in the video. Looks good.



I am looking forward to seeing the finished product :yes:. A video walk through would be great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> That's what I figured..Would be sweet to see a finished pic Bright star..or even a vid...So you skim coat with dura bond too?


There will be more to come its not finished yet. Durabond brown bag worked great for base coat.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

gazman said:


> I am looking forward to seeing the finished product :yes:. A video walk through would be great. :thumbsup:


Top coat goes on tomorrow.


----------



## SlimPickins

gazman said:


> Slim, I didn't post what I said to be mean it appeared to me the he was not getting what was being said so I thought blunt might do the trick.


I wasn't calling anyone out in particular Gaz, just seems like we've had a run of people being rude and obnoxious just for the fun of it lately. It ruins my lovely drywall talk experience:laughing:


----------



## mudslingr

Is THAT what they're putting in Chinese drywall now ! ? :blink: You should get away from that factory more often.


----------



## moore

Wtf!


----------



## moore

I think I got It!


----------



## chris

Is that a clicker??:blink: 2nd screw from top of pic down:whistling2: JK looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## jcampbell

moore said:


> I think I got It!


Looks like you built the bottom of the steps down to meet the off angle in the right place? Nice work.


----------



## moore

chris said:


> Is that a clicker??:blink: 2nd screw from top of pic down:whistling2: JK looks good:thumbsup:


 You didn't notice there's 2 holes for that wire.:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> You didn't notice there's 2 holes for that wire.:whistling2:


I had one of those last weekend....chiseled out a spot in the wood and wrote NO!!! with sharpie on the drywall so no one ever puts a nail there :laughing:


----------



## moore

jcampbell said:


> Looks like you built the bottom of the steps down to meet the off angle in the right place? Nice work.


 After scratchin my head and my ass for 10 minutes It's the best I could do!! 

I have the hangers on 2 houses,,,Why am I on a 40 board basement?:blink: Greed?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> I think I got It!


Looks like fun. Skim coat it. You can do it!


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> I had one of those last weekend....chiseled out a spot in the wood and wrote NO!!! with sharpie on the drywall so no one ever puts a nail there :laughing:


Here ya go Slim...My real speed . [in relation to previous post i could not find] 40 board basement. 7 hrs today ..The g/c chit chat held me up a little bit ..then I had an urge for a cup of coffee:whistling2:so lets make that 6 hours.. 23 boards left to hang tomorrow All walls tomorrow ! ceiling 83''


----------



## harvv

Looks good moore.

Hey is that a t square sittin on that stack of rock? Looks more like an L than a T to me for some reason haha, maybe im just blind.


----------



## moore

harvv said:


> Looks good moore.
> 
> Hey is that a t square sittin on that stack of rock? Looks more like an L than a T to me for some reason haha, maybe im just blind.


 That's my stud and joist checker before breaking a butt. It also works well as a stilt stick for moving my light around.


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> Here ya go Slim...My real speed . [in relation to previous post i could not find] 40 board basement. 7 hrs today ..The g/c chit chat held me up a little bit ..then I had an urge for a cup of coffee:whistling2:so lets make that 6 hours.. 23 boards left to hang tomorrow All walls tomorrow ! ceiling 83''


I love throwing 13" rips on the floor all day long and having cords get tangled up in them. Although, they sure make rips and wraps go quick :laughing: My favorite part of hanging basements? Scrapping twice ......once out the window, and once to the truck


----------



## Mudstar

Mr.Brightstar said:


> The mud was put on with a trowel. the shovel was used to pull the angles.


:blink:


----------



## jcampbell

This is my 3rd job with the new tools. My taper drags a lot when running the ring so I taped a 6" knife to a 2x4 and use that to hold the tape in the corner. Worked perfect. Run out a foot of tape, jam the 2x4 in the corner and finish the rest of the angle. Started hanging yesterday at 9 with 3 guys and had all flats taped by 5 (i ran the zook and i had a guy and myself wiping) the next day. Went back tonight and ran all angles and bead. Took me about 3 hrs or so by myself. This one is 3500 sqf of board. Used home made butt boards throughout. They seem to work well. Going to get my supplier to stock them. Oh ya...the window needs to be moved over to the right about 18" incase you are wondering.
http://youtu.be/QyUpwthg5a8


----------



## 2buckcanuck

jcampbell said:


> . My taper drags a lot when running the ring so I taped a 6" knife to a 2x4 and use that to hold the tape in the corner. Worked perfect. Run out a foot of tape, jam the 2x4 in the corner and finish the rest of the angle.
> http://youtu.be/QyUpwthg5a8



















You get a A+ for being creative









Maybe you can get one of these, some are spring activated:thumbsup:

http://www.its.co.uk/pd/105932-Stanley-Telescopic-Drywall-Support-Pack-of-2-_STA105932PK2.htm


----------



## jcampbell

All ready to sand except for the wall with the big window stairwell and bathroom. Should be ready by the end of the day. 

http://youtu.be/cFN-nWxzaUQ


----------



## mudslingr

Nice job ! :thumbsup:


----------



## br549

Looks good, flipping your phone sideways might fix the skinny video


----------



## jcampbell

br549 said:


> Looks good, flipping your phone sideways might fix the skinny video


Ya I know.... I realized that once I uploaded it. Duh!! Was gonna delete it and do a new one but ..........


----------



## Checkers

jcampbell said:


> Ya I know.... I realized that once I uploaded it. Duh!! Was gonna delete it and do a new one but ..........


----------



## icerock drywall

The duck work only went it the attic


----------



## jcampbell

Bwhahahahahahahah lmao


----------



## moore

icerock drywall said:


> The duck work only went it the attic


 The poop fan wasn't properly vented?


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> The poop fan wasn't properly vented?


NO it made water and I was the 3rd drywall to repair this ...she said no one can fix it ...lol . I poked a hole in it and water came out then the hole got bigger and bigger . I did put a new fan in and vented it outside:thumbup:


----------



## Checkers

Did you somehow find green board that is approved for ceilings?


----------



## jcampbell

icerock drywall said:


> NO it made water and I was the 3rd drywall to repair this ...she said no one can fix it ...lol . I poked a hole in it and water came out then the hole got bigger and bigger . I did put a new fan in and vented it outside:thumbup:


All fans will sweat if not insulated properly. I guess it depends on the region.


----------



## icerock drywall

jcampbell said:


> All fans will sweat if not insulated properly. I guess it depends on the region.


well the duck work went 6 feet ...most of the sweating went in the elbow and rusted it out the other end driped in the hallway:furious:


----------



## jcampbell

icerock drywall said:


> well the duck work went 6 feet ...most of the sweating went in the elbow and rusted it out the other end driped in the hallway:furious:


Ewww. That's s****y!


----------



## SlimPickins

Checkers said:


> Did you somehow find green board that is approved for ceilings?


???

5/8?

And holy cow.....haven't seen you around here in a good long while!


----------



## icerock drywall

SlimPickins said:


> ???
> 
> 5/8?
> 
> And holy cow.....haven't seen you around here in a good long while!


two layers with seams offset....way better then 5/8 :yes:


----------



## jcampbell

Hold on...... You guys can't use regular 1/2" board on a ceiling?????


----------



## icerock drywall

jcampbell said:


> Hold on...... You guys can't use regular 1/2" board on a ceiling?????


YES... TWO LAYERS OF 1/2 OFFSET SEAMS :yes:


----------



## jcampbell

I guess I should have specified ......ONE LAYER.... That's a lot of extra work. We can use regular 1/2 anywhere we want 16" or 24" o/c (except fire rated stuff) no cd board either.


----------



## icerock drywall

jcampbell said:


> I guess I should have specified ......ONE LAYER.... That's a lot of extra work. We can use regular 1/2 anywhere we want 16" or 24" o/c (except fire rated stuff) no cd board either.


tell that to my general:whistling2:


----------



## moore

View attachment 7118
View attachment 7119
Basement jobs...gotta love em!!


----------



## moore

The closet.:furious:


----------



## sdrdrywall

Think you're pretty slick don't ya Moore:whistling2:


----------



## moore

sdrdrywall said:


> Think you're pretty slick don't ya Moore:whistling2:


 oops..


----------



## icerock drywall

attic's are fun ....not


----------



## harvv

Is that magic corner moore?


----------



## icerock drywall

harvv said:


> Is that magic corner moore?


you want to see magic...pow look @ that 10 " fatboy roll:yes:


----------



## harvey randall

carpentaper said:


> this is really not something i like to do at all. i have already put screws through two water lines in my short career. one was my mistake. first sheet of the day. i even saw the pipe and marked it out on the sheet but just got going on automatic and screwed it. the other was hanging res bar on an old plaster ceiling and i was trying to find the joist. i was using a two inch screw to test and there was a pipe laying on the lathe right next to the joist. not tacked into the middle of the joist where it should be. now i always check for joists/studs with a nail. it's a little slower but it's cheap insurance. you NEVER know whats behind those old walls. or new ones for that matter.


 ever hear of glue


----------



## harvey randall

icerock drywall said:


> attic's are fun ....not


 no footage--------------------alllllllllllllllllllll workkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## RenoRob

Damn that's some sweet work guys.


----------



## Checkers

SlimPickins said:


> ???
> 
> 5/8?
> 
> And holy cow.....haven't seen you around here in a good long while!


I'm dumb, lol. 

I'm back, bishes!


----------



## moore

harvv said:


> Is that magic corner moore?


 Yes Harvv It is.


----------



## icerock drywall

tape coat


----------



## RenoRob

Just to keep everyone upto date on what the wannabe finisher is doing. Here are a few super high quality pics of a restaurant I've been taping. The owner hired some firefighters to do the reno they managed to get most of the drywall on before getting the boot. Anyways, it was a PITA job, especially the ceiling above the ducts, but I got a lot of practice patching boxes.


----------



## RenoRob

more of my mastery :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

RenoRob said:


> Just to keep everyone upto date on what the wannabe finisher is doing. Here are a few super high quality pics of a restaurant I've been taping. The owner hired some firefighters to do the reno they managed to get most of the drywall on before getting the boot. Anyways, it was a PITA job, especially the ceiling above the ducts, but I got a lot of practice patching boxes.


Looks like your getting the "PHYSICS" of taping down:thumbup::thumbup:

Smarty pants Renorob


----------



## grinnell drywall

[/attach]


----------



## grinnell drywall

thanks guys.


----------



## moore

I had a couple of arches this week too. :thumbup:


----------



## jcampbell

Nice work boys !!


----------



## icerock drywall

20 min shim 2 coats with FF


----------



## harvv

icerock drywall said:


> 20 min shim 2 coats with FF


----------



## gordie

yea wow Ice rock can't believe someone actually fixes that stuff good job:thumbup: hope you got paid i find alot of that stuff seems to be taken as a favor.


----------



## chris

Doing that stuff is what keeps them callin:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall

harvv said:


>


 1 peace of 1/2 drywall @ the top then 3/8 below that 
20 min mud with a 5 " roll of fibafuse 
with the dirty water make 20 min mud one more time that sets in 10 mins
skim with mud and jod is done:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall

gordie said:


> yea wow Ice rock can't believe someone actually fixes that stuff good job:thumbup: hope you got paid i find alot of that stuff seems to be taken as a favor.


it would of been very bad becouse the tile dont bend like drywall :lol:


----------



## mudslingr

Here's one I did a couple weeks ago.

Drywall in Thunder Bay - YouTube


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Did I hear you right, Did you say you were doing that job for free









I'm going to half to start up a new thread,,, and call it "DWT members you wouldn't want to work with":blink::whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr

Yes, you heard me correctly 2buck. Doing them this favour benefits me greatly in the future. Pays to be a nice guy once in awhile.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

mudslingr said:


> Yes, you heard me correctly 2buck. Doing them this favour benefits me greatly in the future. Pays to be a nice guy once in awhile.:yes:


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## gazman

Full points for effort, I would have ben too busy :whistling2:.

Just a question Mudslingr, if the ceilings are on channel why not level the channel before hanging the board?


----------



## mudslingr

I suppose a little tlc would have been in order:yes: but I was told to just do it. So I just :shutup: and ended up using NoCoat on all the large gaps. Worked real well and all was good in the end.:thumbsup:


----------



## keke

mudslingr said:


> I suppose a little tlc would have been in order:yes: but I was told to just do it. So I just :shutup: and ended up using NoCoat on all the large gaps. Worked real well and all was good in the end.:thumbsup:


Don't think I'm a fussy person but that's not acceptable in terms of quality( my opinion )


----------



## Deezal

Hope those gaps were plum full of confill before that no coat went on, looked pretty savage to me


----------



## mudslingr

keke said:


> Don't think I'm a fussy person but that's not acceptable in terms of quality( my opinion )


I agree but it was what it was and that was that. I got it to look like it should so that's all that matters in the end I guess.



Deezal said:


> Hope those gaps were plum full of confill before that no coat went on, looked pretty savage to me


The vid actually looks worse than it really was. I used hot mud to tape it on so it was filled up well.


----------



## Deezal

mudslingr said:


> I agree but it was what it was and that was that. I got it to look like it should so that's all that matters in the end I guess.
> 
> The vid actually looks worse than it really was. I used hot mud to tape it on so it was filled up well.


Yeah I guess no coat is a structural product of sorts, I would have been prefilling the hell out of that with your hot mud or what we usefor prefill(confill). I can see what you're saying with the whole is what is thing, as long as your buddies where happy which obviously they were than sometimes( not always) that's all that matters. They certainly got it for the right price and the definately know who to call if anything fails :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

DAMN! ya'll a fussy bunch...It's a tear out on an older home with a few gaps:blink: I thought the hanging looked pretty good.

What impressed me the most was ..Slingr hasn't even taped it out yet ,but theres a sanding pole on site:yes: 

Nice work Slingr:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> DAMN! ya'll a fussy bunch...It's a tear out on an older home with a few gaps:blink: I thought the hanging looked pretty good.
> 
> What impressed me the most was ..Slingr hasn't even taped it out yet ,but theres a sanding pole on site:yes:
> 
> Nice work Slingr:thumbsup:


Half to agree, it's a older house that has settled long ago.

Houses like that you need a guy that wears 2 hats, meaning one that rocks and tapes. It's a lot faster to prefill and fix, compared to bringing a drywall sheet down multiply times to cut. I'm more impressed mudslingr fixed it with no-coat.

Did my cousins new house about 5 years ago (who I charged money:whistling2 He started doing the drywall, never lifted any of the sheets to the ceiling, there were huge gaps all around the tops. I just fixed by applying multiple tapes (Chinese drywall method). To this day, when I see him at the coffee shop, I say hello to him by saying "Have those angles cracked out yet?" and he always replies "Nope"


----------



## moore

....


----------



## moore

Yeah ..Yeah... While I'm here!!


----------



## gazman

Well I have been proven wrong. I always thought that you could not make strawberry jam (conserve) out of pig turds. It looks like it took a lot of sugar, but you pulled it off. :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> Yeah ..Yeah... While I'm here!!


I fixed the beed for you


----------



## icerock drywall

here was a fun one ... can you fix this he said ?


----------



## icerock drywall

I think he used the spoon tool in the corners:blink:


----------



## mld

icerock drywall said:


> I think he used the spoon tool in the corners:blink:


Never leave home without it!


----------



## harvey randall

moore said:


> ....


 makes me itch, just looking at it


----------



## saskataper

This was a treat for me, the last little area of a building that I taped around 60000' of board over the last 2 years. The first space i did there was my first job on my own and was when I bought my zook and boxes. All 15' walls with about a million short tapes around all the beams and mechanical. I'm so glad to be done with those damn beams. I just wish I had that little closet monster 2 years ago, it's awesome for working on scaffold and is great for butts cause there is no brake just a wingnut to fix it at the angle you want.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Skim coating an ugly out dated textured ceiling, smooth & seamless.


----------



## moore

harvey randall said:


> makes me itch, just looking at it


......


----------



## icerock drywall

icerock drywall said:


> here was a fun one ... can you fix this he said ?


 
all fixed...then I took his tools from him:yes: 
this has a mist texture...


----------



## moore

I don't know why I do it to myself.
Sometimes It's best to just say NO!

The supply shoved the boards through a window off a flat bed.


----------



## Makitaboy

I dont know how much a box of mud is around you guys, but a sweet price for me is 15 bucks. And if i waste even a 1/4 of a box to fix some of that..... its cheaper to hang new board.


----------



## moore

Makitaboy said:


> I dont know how much a box of mud is around you guys, but a sweet price for me is 15 bucks. And if i waste even a 1/4 of a box to fix some of that..... its cheaper to hang new board.


I did laminate the walls in the bathroom. That's why I like to hang the renos myself.


----------



## Makitaboy

moore said:


> I did laminate the walls in the bathroom. That's why I like to hang the renos myself.


I've only had bad experiences with h/o hung drywall. 
1 job was 600 in labour and 600 in mortar.......

Won't even touch those jobs anymore!


----------



## icerock drywall

this job will make me drink:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall

here I am working on a new house and the phone rings...hello icerocker can you look at my ceiling I had water dripping on my head. I cut it open and the hole ceiling was BLACK mold ...grrrr so I called my mold man to cut the rest out


----------



## saskataper

That looks familiar. 
I'm in the middle of repairing water damage in a large condo complex, I've got a list of sixty some units to do and I run across the mould from time to time. Usually just small amounts that I'll cut out if necessary or seal up with mould resistant mud and a stain blocker. But yesterday I found this, the drywall was sagging bad (double 5/8") so it had to be cut out but when I found the mould I stopped and told them they need a mould guy in and gave them a name to call. He showed up this morning and said it needs a full remediation, then later just as I expected the big wigs showed up and said it's not that bad and started to ask if I would do it but I stopped them pretty quick to explain that it's beyond my scope and I'm not going to take the risk of being liable for making the tenants sick let alone myself. I guess they have a "guy" that will do it though, good to know they care.


----------



## icerock drywall

saskataper said:


> That looks familiar.
> I'm in the middle of repairing water damage in a large condo complex, I've got a list of sixty some units to do and I run across the mould from time to time. Usually just small amounts that I'll cut out if necessary or seal up with mould resistant mud and a stain blocker. But yesterday I found this, the drywall was sagging bad (double 5/8") so it had to be cut out but when I found the mould I stopped and told them they need a mould guy in and gave them a name to call. He showed up this morning and said it needs a full remediation, then later just as I expected the big wigs showed up and said it's not that bad and started to ask if I would do it but I stopped them pretty quick to explain that it's beyond my scope and I'm not going to take the risk of being liable for making the tenants sick let alone myself. I guess they have a "guy" that will do it though, good to know they care.


I just call my mold man he will remove it all dry it out and hang drywall and call me to finish it $$$


----------

